# What did you do today that’s related to deer hunting #3



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2022)

Continuing by popular demand !!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Looked at my cell cam pics and videos?? ?


----------



## fatback (Jul 2, 2022)

Spent some time weedeating around my pear, persimmon, chestnut and sawtooth a I planted last December. Also put corn in 2 feeders and got a couple of cameras out to try and get a few pictures. Probably got about 2-3 more hours of weedeating that I need to do but I gave it up today around noon (was getting awfully hot) and came home and put some ribs on the smoker for later.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 2, 2022)

Sprayed roundup on my corn.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 2, 2022)

Bought hopefully my last $65 sportsman license! Next year maybe I can afford me one of them lifetime license


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 2, 2022)

Payed for my new Alabama lease.. A giant bedroom with tons of edges...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 2, 2022)

Visited local father / son game warden crew. 

Good people. 

They own the propane company and also do our HVAC work. 

PM’ed the ZT and put new blades on it - mowing yard at farm house this afternoon. 

@zaraspook04 came down yesterday and got some corn to plant in his bird field yesterday. I missed him but my bride Jo helped him out. 

He brought a great supply of peaches to us!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 2, 2022)

fatback said:


> Spent some time weedeating around my pear, persimmon, chestnut and sawtooth a I planted last December. Also put corn in 2 feeders and got a couple of cameras out to try and get a few pictures. Probably got about 2-3 more hours of weedeating that I need to do but I gave it up today around noon (was getting awfully hot) and came home and put some ribs on the smoker for later. View attachment 1161151



Crazy production from that tree!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh, and I closed out the old thread and started thisun


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 2, 2022)

Took my wife out for Thai for lunch today. Got to build up that credit with the boss so I can slip off to go deer hunting while she's busy watching football this season.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2022)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Took my wife out for Thai for lunch today. Got to build up that credit with the boss so I can slip off to go deer hunting while she's busy watching football this season.



Is she of Thai descent or just fond of the food ?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 2, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Is she of Thai descent or just fond of the food ?


She's about as country as they come and just the way I like her. She just loves Thai food. Only problem is there isn't a Thai restaurant close by so we go when we have childcare for a while. Our daughter spent last night at a friend's house so we decided to take a trip to Milledgeville for Thai. There's a place in Covington but it's not as good as the one in Milledgeville.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 2, 2022)

Down at hunt camp. Fixna cook some burgers on an open fire. Hung a lock on and put out a mineral site and corn trimmed shooting lanes at the new lock on spot. Didnt take pics got to hot and had to come to the camper and ac and cool down and rest


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 2, 2022)

Man this right here was ?


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 2, 2022)

Listened to the Braves in the cookshack at deer camp. Its has a/c. Felt good, still does. Ive seen three deer in food plot in front of camp.


----------



## deers2ward (Jul 2, 2022)

Ordered a 600# boss buck feeder


----------



## dang (Jul 2, 2022)

Putzed around with my gear. Not much, just tryin to get back on the watch list for the new thread


----------



## SMD (Jul 3, 2022)

fatback said:


> Spent some time weedeating around my pear, persimmon, chestnut and sawtooth a I planted last December. Also put corn in 2 feeders and got a couple of cameras out to try and get a few pictures. Probably got about 2-3 more hours of weedeating that I need to do but I gave it up today around noon (was getting awfully hot) and came home and put some ribs on the smoker for later. View attachment 1161151


What kind of pear tree in picture?


----------



## fatback (Jul 3, 2022)

SMD said:


> What kind of pear tree in picture?


Not sure. I planted several different varieties from the Wildlife Group. I’m headed out now to do some more weedeating and I’ll check and post up later.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 3, 2022)

SMD said:


> What kind of pear tree in picture?



It looks like kieffer pears


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 3, 2022)

Got this loc on set put up here are views and the stand. Also put out 4 cameras and 200 lbs of corn and 4 mineral sites at 4 different areas. See what’s in the area. Real productive couple days. Man is it hot and humid. Believe I lost 8 or 10 pounds


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 3, 2022)

Trying to get a small food plot established. Had the stumps removed last winter. I was able to bush hog it today. Hope to get down in a couple of weeks and get it limed. Going to make a clover plot.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 3, 2022)

Pics.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 3, 2022)

We did some ground blinds in tight spots to try and crack one with a trad bow. Dropped some trace blocks.


----------



## dang (Jul 4, 2022)

Checkin a little water access this mornin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2022)

Nothing much. Put this up.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2022)

Started early 

Cut some blowdowns out of trails
Sprayed some sweetgum saplings 
Sprayed some of the devil sicklepod 
Moved a camera 

Back in the AC now


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Started early
> 
> Cut some blowdowns out of trails
> Sprayed some sweetgum saplings
> ...


Woo weee it’s a hot one for sure !


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 4, 2022)

Shot the bow and the crossbow! Did a little adjustment on each


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2022)

Forgot my wife finished her mount. Did everything herself. Saved 200. ?


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 4, 2022)

That looks good KMc.


----------



## Blackston (Jul 4, 2022)

Hey @Milkman ….. Here’s a pic of that end gun I mentioned in the other thread !!!


----------



## BIG RANDY (Jul 5, 2022)

Topped off 3 feeders with Roasted Racks, trapped a couple of coons, replenished some minerals,  trimmed some limbs, mowed 7 acres of grass around the old farm house and set up Starlink so we finally have good internet access while down at the farm. Love a 4 day weekend


----------



## BIG RANDY (Jul 5, 2022)

Also got a little surprise when I checked a feeder camera.  Hancock County near Devereux


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2022)

Not much going on here cept work. I did score a new hat yesterday. A customer came in wearing a GON hat and I said “Nice hat!” He may have felt the envy in my voice, because as he walked by, he handed it to me. I said “Really? I can have it?” He said he just got it at the expo and that I could. When he came to the register, I was happy to whip out my phone and buy his Gatorades for him. What a great day I had!

I’ll be sporting this new hat for a long time!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2022)

Finished up a couple days piddling at a lease. Sprayed around gates and some roadways.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jul 5, 2022)

BIG RANDY said:


> Also got a little surprise when I checked a feeder camera.  Hancock County near Devereux




I have one on camera in Jasper County. Giant raccoon!


----------



## dang (Jul 5, 2022)

Ordered an awning that will mount on my truck …more money down the camping rabbit hole


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2022)

dang said:


> Ordered an awning that will mount on my truck …more money down the camping rabbit hole


Brother you are gonna be living it up come those night before early rises!


----------



## dang (Jul 5, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Brother you are gonna be living it up come those night before early rises!


I can’t wait!!! I’m ready for season to be here already!!


----------



## dang (Jul 5, 2022)

Bonus…… got the onX tablet mounted today!


----------



## antharper (Jul 5, 2022)

Spent 9 hours on a tractor ?


----------



## antharper (Jul 5, 2022)

Also checked a mineral site . Need to put a camera on it .


----------



## fatback (Jul 5, 2022)

Checked a couple of cameras. First check of the year. Lots of deer pics, nothing really big, yet….


----------



## transfixer (Jul 5, 2022)

Put my spin feeder up for sale ,, lol,,,   corn too high !


----------



## antharper (Jul 6, 2022)

transfixer said:


> Put my spin feeder up for sale ,, lol,,,   corn too high !


I almost told my dad to put his tractor up for sale when I got bill for seed and fertilizer today ! Then I had to stop and get 10 gal of diesel for tractor ?


----------



## fatback (Jul 6, 2022)

antharper said:


> I almost told my dad to put his tractor up for sale when I got bill for seed and fertilizer today ! Then I had to stop and get 10 gal of diesel for tractor ?


It is certainly expensive. What did you plant?


----------



## 86ccord (Jul 6, 2022)

Filling feeders and checking cameras. Draggin my feet for the real work to start...too dang hot!


----------



## LONGTOM (Jul 6, 2022)

Thought about buying a bag of corn, talked myself out of it.Thought about buying a new crossbow, I'm too cheap. Thought about shooting my new Christmas rifle, too hot. Oh well maybe another day. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## dang (Jul 6, 2022)

Hiked with my pack. Have a truck seat organizer that should be delivering today. If so I’ll be installing that later this afternoon


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 6, 2022)

Had eyes examined and ordered new specs. Hopefully can see horns a little better.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 6, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Bought hopefully my last $65 sportsman license! Next year maybe I can afford me one of them lifetime license


Its well worth it to buy one.
If you don't have a need for your tax refund (if you get one) that's an easy way to get the money. I did it a long time ago. 
Or just add 30/check to your taxes and then you get the 750 back at tax time. 
Or just stick  a few(15) bucks a week in a jar with the label "lifetime license" to remind you of the goal.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 6, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Its well worth it to buy one.
> If you don't have a need for your tax refund (if you get one) that's an easy way to get the money. I did it a long time ago.
> Or just add 30/check to your taxes and then you get the 750 back at tax time.
> Or just stick  a few(15) bucks a week in a jar with the label "lifetime license" to remind you of the goal.


I’m old I can get one for $70 next year


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 6, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> I’m old I can get one for $70 next year


Even better.
I believe you will be able to save that, if not hit me up and Ill loan you the money. At ( a fair interest)


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 7, 2022)

Got a new cable clamp for my rest. I plan to install after work today. Should have done it yesterday but man it was hot…..like Tarzan hot! 


dang said:


> Hiked with my pack. Have a truck seat organizer that should be delivering today. If so I’ll be installing that later this afternoon



I applaud your work Dang! Seems like dumping money down a rabbit hole, but your investments are gonna pay dividends and y’all are gonna have a blast for a long time playing with the new toys!
 I’m not decking out my truck just yet, but I’ve been inspired to hit the trail again…….I’m jonesing for a boat ride and a good walkabout anyway!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 7, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Its well worth it to buy one.
> If you don't have a need for your tax refund (if you get one) that's an easy way to get the money. I did it a long time ago.
> Or just add 30/check to your taxes and then you get the 750 back at tax time.
> Or just stick  a few(15) bucks a week in a jar with the label "lifetime license" to remind you of the goal.


This is a great idea and I’ve pondered it many times. I pretty much spread out my licenses with automatic payment so they never lapse. It eases the payment pain, but a cry once scenario may be in order here…….I mean, I do plan on having a hunting and fishing license the rest of my life anyway so why not.


----------



## MYRX (Jul 7, 2022)

Walked 4 miles to stay in shape, continued the diet. Then went to the property filled feeders and placed a new camera in a new location. Checked other cameras and discovered two bucks that have potential to become very nice.  Gave me a warm feeling about the up-coming season.  Fixing to head out now for my AM 4 mile walk.  You guys have a good Thursday.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ordered 2, mobile aiders
Ordered 2 replacement lids for feeders

Planning out what all needs to be done this weekend.

Sweat, bleed, cry now! To be smiling come the fall. Little bit of discomfort now, can really change how the fall plays out.

Have started to shoot my bow, 12 arrows a evening to keep form.


----------



## antharper (Jul 7, 2022)

fatback said:


> It is certainly expensive. What did you plant?


ICP and grain sorghum mixed together . About 5 acres


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 7, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Its well worth it to buy one.
> If you don't have a need for your tax refund (if you get one) that's an easy way to get the money. I did it a long time ago.
> Or just add 30/check to your taxes and then you get the 750 back at tax time.
> Or just stick  a few(15) bucks a week in a jar with the label "lifetime license" to remind you of the goal.



Another option if you don't want to let the Govt have your money just to give it back later. 
Most employers have direct deposit. You could set up  a separate  "savings account" at your bank and have the 30/check deposited into that account, not your regular checking account. That way you "never see it" so you don't really notice it. 

Just ideas to help "save" for the license. Like b said, he plans on hunting/fishing for the rest of his life so why not figure a way to make it as "cheap" as possible. 
You do still have to get all the "free licenses" though, Ga Waterfowl, SIP, HIP, Alligator, deer and turkey tags (I may have missed one). And of course the Federal duck stamp. 

Realized today while walking the neighborhood that we are into the 2nd week of July, man the year is flying by and cooler weather and hunting will be here shortly. Just glad I mostly hunt from the ground, no need to be in the woods in this heat. 

Stay Hydrated and take it easy, heat exhaustion and heat stroke are real and happen before you know it.


----------



## fatback (Jul 8, 2022)

antharper said:


> ICP and grain sorghum mixed together . About 5 acres


Nice. I planted about 5 acres of grain sorghum back in late May. Seems to be doing pretty good. First time for me planting that. Hope to shoot a few doves over it this fall. I’m sure the deer and turkeys won’t mind it either.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2022)

My SIL found a buck skull whilst looking for sheds last spring. It needs a little steaming to clean up completely. I picked it up today to cook it for him.


----------



## jhanie79 (Jul 9, 2022)

Put this poor fella outta his misery this morning in the front yard any ideas of what it may have?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 9, 2022)

Probably wormy. 
Died from center fire disease though. 

Dead?=good ?


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 9, 2022)

jhanie79 said:


> Put this poor fella outta his misery this morning in the front yard View attachment 1162408any ideas of what it may have?View attachment 1162409


Dont know what it had but it wasnt food.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 9, 2022)

Cleaned up a shooting lane,
Added a 50lb trace block to a mineral site
Put up a cheap bag feeder with 50lbs of corn to see how it does
Topped off 2 feeders
Put up a lil box feeder holds 50lbs

4 scattered mock scrapes

Was a productive few hours, beat the rain.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jul 9, 2022)

Spread 1500 lbs of lime by hand today. Definitely not easy. 
sprayed and planted some peas. Might be early but I wanted buckwheat and the seed store didn’t have any. 
Put out some trophy rock and corn. 
All after I showed the lease to a couple guys I hope get in!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 9, 2022)

I would say anybody that killed a fawn-eating coyote today did something related to deer hunting.Or  feral pig.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 9, 2022)

Shot the xbow a little. Then started getting terrible grouping. Noticed one of the string stops was loose and moving. Tightened it up but still not grouping well. Bolts are coming out of the back of the target at an angle also. Clearly I didn't get the stop back in the right place. Maybe tomorrow will be more productive. But currently after standing in the sun for awhile half of me wants a cold cold beer and has about convinced the other side too.


----------



## dang (Jul 9, 2022)

Didn’t do diddly. I’m at the beach so this is family time deer will have to wait till I get back. May poke around with the WMA dates later this week and get some vacation put in


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 9, 2022)

Picked out our hunting trees on a new Alabama lease. Next is cutting some saw grass lanes and getting stands in the air.. Live from the tree for us will have some Thompson Center appearances this year..?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 9, 2022)

Took a picture of this fawn off the back porch. Second time seeing it there.



Mama was close by


----------



## Blackston (Jul 9, 2022)

Took “THE Boy “ to the woods and fed the goats


----------



## Dub (Jul 9, 2022)

Mailed off my hunt club dues today.



Thats a good start for me.  Been ages since I hunted.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Jul 9, 2022)

Checked the cameras. Topped off the feeder. Put out a new mineral block.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2022)

filled up all the feeders. Walked a few plots to check after finally getting some rain. They’re coming along good now with the rain. Was planning on putting three new box stands in the air but decided to put it off one more week. It was just to hot and humid. 16 tons of protein so far this growing season. Probably need a couple more tons before we transition back to corn.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 10, 2022)

Yesterday I put in for my quotas…..points for deer, paulding berry n McGraw for Turkey I think, if I remember right. I just came in from shooting the bow. My consistency is out the window, but I finished with a good shot……



slow motion said:


> Shot the xbow a little. Then started getting terrible grouping. Noticed one of the string stops was loose and moving. Tightened it up but still not grouping well. Bolts are coming out of the back of the target at an angle also. Clearly I didn't get the stop back in the right place. Maybe tomorrow will be more productive. But currently after standing in the sun for awhile half of me wants a cold cold beer and has about convinced the other side too.


Hey slow, are you waxing the rail? I know mine shoots a lot better after some rail lube rubbed on then wiped off like a good wax job……it gets real slick. Also make sure when its cocking it’s as perfectly evenly cocked as you can do it…..that’s easier said then done unless your using a built in hand crank. I have markings on my servings to help me cock it as straight as possible……..can’t thinking of anything else that may affect your groups.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 10, 2022)

Hey slow, are you waxing the rail? I know mine shoots a lot better after some rail lube rubbed on then wiped off like a good wax job……it gets real slick. Also make sure when its cocking it’s as perfectly evenly cocked as you can do it…..that’s easier said then done unless your using a built in hand crank. I have markings on my servings to help me cock it as straight as possible……..can’t thinking of anything else that may affect your groups.[/QUOTE]


Typically cock mine partially until the hooks are over tightly to the rails then back off keeping just enough pressure to not let them readjust then cock. Probably not the best way. Out of rail lube and experimented with chapstick yesterday. Didn't realize how strong that stuff smells until you get some friction heat. Probably a bad idea. 
Took a micrometer and measured the length from the housing that holds the string stops to the string. Both different. Found the bolt that holds the limb assembly to the stock was loose too. Tightened up. Rechecked with micrometer. Better but still different. Perhaps poor quality control in the manufacturing process and a non-issue. Gonna sling a few bolts. Pic is of string stops.


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 10, 2022)

Ordered new trail camera while on vacation. A bear wanted to taste a camera so I lost one...


----------



## slow motion (Jul 11, 2022)

Shot the xbow a bit. Got the old compound out, first time in a couple years, and found i couldn't draw it back. Backed the limbs off 2 full revolutions and shot it some. Now my shoulder is a little angry. The joys of getting older.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 11, 2022)

Just put 10 LWCG double steps together. Watching the Braves play


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2022)

L W C G ??


----------



## Blackston (Jul 11, 2022)

I put some stuff on classifieds ( hoping to get some new toys with the proceeds)


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 11, 2022)

Put up a camera just off the golf course stopped at TS got 5 bags of yellow acorns. Got $10 off for my birthday


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 12, 2022)

Milkman said:


> L W C G ??


It’s a saddle thing …… probably. Lone Wolf climbing sticks I believe is what he is referring. Top notch equipment too! 
I survived another 6day week which kicks my behind! I plan to go for a boat ride and walkabout tomorrow if I can get out of bed…..this ole boy is hurting! Night y’all!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2022)

Milkman said:


> L W C G ??



Lone Wolf Custom Gear, 

Climbing sticks for some loc ons. They are around 1lb each. 

I built 6, 20in double steps
4, 14in double steps 

You can really, custom fit the stand set up to exactly what you want. And you can make it extra lightweight.


----------



## dang (Jul 12, 2022)

10 though?


----------



## ddw5001 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hacked through 30 yards of briars to put a stand on an old logging road. Don't think anyone in the club has hunted back there in a few years, so hopefully it works out.


----------



## dang (Jul 13, 2022)

Went ahead and got my quota hunt submissions out of the way!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 13, 2022)

dang said:


> Went ahead and got my quota hunt submissions out of the way!


I did the same thing ! Alligator state park and wma deer done !


----------



## James12 (Jul 13, 2022)

Blackston said:


> I put some stuff on classifieds ( hoping to get some new toys with the proceeds)



Wanna trade ?


----------



## James12 (Jul 13, 2022)

Updated for sale postings and asked the wife for forgiveness for my new sight.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jul 13, 2022)

Drank a few bourbons and finished the night off with beer to rebuild my tolerance.


----------



## dang (Jul 13, 2022)

NMH5050 said:


> Drank a few bourbons and finished the night off with beer to rebuild my tolerance.


Often an overlooked preparation


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 13, 2022)

Yeah couple of going to a big Hunt up north I'm taking four other two stands get 3 each


dang said:


> 10 though?


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 13, 2022)

Spread seven tons of lime on food plots today, ouch


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 13, 2022)

also went and picked this up today hoping to be able to buy in bulk and store it . Now I'm just trying to figure out a way to stand it up lol,


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 13, 2022)

All kinds of ways to stand it up. Fork lift. tractor with bucket trackhoe bum truck crane. Lull etc… may can pick it up with a tractor bucket high as it will go and pull it the rest of the way over with a sxs truck etc.


----------



## dang (Jul 13, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> Yeah couple of going to a big Hunt up north I'm taking four other two stands get 3 each


Ahh…makes sense. Just a heads up may wana look at some stealth stripping or something similar. My buddy and I hunted the same tree last season one morning, used both our sticks and got super high. I got beast minis and he had lwcg double steps. Mine were stealth stripped and I was super annoyed with how tingy his sticks were. If I owned em I would hunt em without some somethin to dampen it. I thought they were supposed to have some kinda coating to take care of it but evidently it doesn’t work all that well (my experience)


----------



## Milkman (Jul 13, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> also went and picked this up today hoping to be able to buy in bulk and store it . Now I'm just trying to figure out a way to stand it up lol, View attachment 1163400



Always a YouTube on anything you need. 

There are probably people in the poultry equipment business who do this job daily.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 14, 2022)

Bought a 2 pound bag of peppermints! Got to suck on something to keep the hack down! Deers can’t smell peppermint right!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2022)

Went to Academy. Bought some 209 primers and cleaning patches for muzzleloader. 
Since I excel at sitting I Also bought a padded spinning lid for a bucket.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 14, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Went to Academy. Bought some 209 primers and cleaning patches for muzzleloader.
> Since I excel at sitting I Also bought a padded spinning lid for a bucket.


Bought one of those a few weeks back. Feels pretty comfy.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Bought one of those a few weeks back. Feels pretty comfy.



When used with my Fatboy cushion it will be even better.


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 14, 2022)

Making progress ! The only thing I'm still looking for is a grain transfer auger. Planning on pressure washing the inside tomorrow and start working on a slide valve for the bottom of it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 14, 2022)

Put in for my lottery draw doe tag


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 14, 2022)

Picked up a 4ft rotary tiller today and bought some radish seeds


----------



## Blackston (Jul 14, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1163554
> Making progress ! The only thing I'm still looking for is a grain transfer auger. Planning on pressure washing the inside tomorrow and start working on a slide valve for the bottom of it.


How will you ever see another Canas kill shot !!!?I can here the radio playing in that picture


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 15, 2022)

Went for a boat ride and a walkabout Tuesday. Checked a cam and pulled another…..should have pulled both as I’m getting lots of wind pics again. Went for another walkabout Wednesday AM at the log. I’m finding the hardest part about going for a walkabout in this heat, is actually just going. 
 After that first steep hill, a slight heart attack, catching my breath, some sweat cooling me off by soaking my shirt, I’m cruising and Feeling so good, I’m just glad I went!
Thanks for the motivation Dang! Can’t wait to do it again!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 15, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1163554
> Making progress ! The only thing I'm still looking for is a grain transfer auger. Planning on pressure washing the inside tomorrow and start working on a slide valve for the bottom of it.


How did you end up standing it up ? Looks great ?


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 15, 2022)

Friend of mine has a mini excavator and we left it on the trailer so we had added height and when he got it high enough I got under it on the top end with my Kubota tractor and we just eased it up into place only took about 1 hour to get set up and have it upright.


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey Blackstone , I guess I'll just have to slide over and look out a different window ??


----------



## frankwright (Jul 15, 2022)

Went to my friends farm and after bass fishing with him for an hour or two( we caught 11, none under 3 lbs, it is heaven) I put up three trail cams.
He is seeing bucks every night in the dove field/pasture from the rocking chair on his porch. 
Looks like some we passed last year.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 15, 2022)

ddw5001 said:


> Hacked through 30 yards of briars to put a stand on an old logging road. Don't think anyone in the club has hunted back there in a few years, so hopefully it works out.



I do not hack brush or briars any more.  Not since I bought a battery operated hedge trimmer.  This makes life so much easier.


----------



## dang (Jul 17, 2022)

Ordered 200gr iron will single bevels


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 17, 2022)

Finished off shooting lanes at one of dad's stands, checked a few cameras and watched 2 does with fawns and a small buck get terribly confused and run back and forth across the road at the main gate several times this morning, honestly it was hilarious.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 17, 2022)

Shot the new bow, off a waldrop pac seat. Ran the brush cutter and topped off feeders yesterday. Won’t be long at all.


----------



## Monroespapa (Jul 17, 2022)

Started exercising, pulling deer won’t be any easier this year.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 17, 2022)

Monroespapa said:


> Started exercising, pulling deer won’t be any easier this year.



Get you a deer sled and it’s much easier.


----------



## Monroespapa (Jul 17, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Get you a deer sled and it’s much easier.


Have a cart, just tend to shoot a good ways from the truck.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Jul 17, 2022)

Talked to my buddy about the upcoming deer season.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2022)

I went and looked where they have devoured my green beans and have sworn vengence upon them come deer season


----------



## ssramage (Jul 17, 2022)

Timber crews finally moved out of my private stand area so I enlisted the help of my brother in law to help me move it. They worked over the area where this stand was at pretty well, but opened up another area that I think will be good about 200 yds away.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Timber crews finally moved out of my private stand area so I enlisted the help of my brother in law to help me move it. They worked over the area where this stand was at pretty well, but opened up another area that I think will be good about 200 yds away.
> 
> View attachment 1164247


Now that’s how you move a tripod !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

Picked this up yesterday.. new chapter for me with age health and hunting..


----------



## ssramage (Jul 18, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Now that’s how you move a tripod !



I have to admit, it was WAY easier than the last time we moved it!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

ssramage said:


> I have to admit, it was WAY easier than the last time we moved it!


I heard that.. do it a few times and you figure out what will and will not work.. lol good times in deed


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 18, 2022)

Had a busy day yesterday Starting off at Walmart looking for arrows.  O arrows, but I found the Realtree fishing shirts on sale for $5. I did pick up a Realtree guide shirt and a nice black hoodie for ground blind sits. 
 Took a vacation day and Took the wife kayaking down the Etowah for her birthday. On the way home I stopped at the cartersville Walmart looking for more shirts. They had none, BUT I found my arrows instead!! They had 4 of them so I have another quiver full……I’m bout to go cut them and put in 100 gr inserts and refletch.


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2022)

Monroespapa said:


> Have a cart, just tend to shoot a good ways from the truck.


Quarter & Pack


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2022)

I got a new hat today. Small thing, but it’s somethin


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jul 18, 2022)

Visit with surrounding land owners this past weekend. Put up an electric deer fence for one property owner. Put out some cams and corn. Looked for trespasser sign and checked on some natural food sources that seemed to be coming in good!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Ordered 200gr iron will single bevels



Say again ???


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Say again ???


Means he spent some coin on them ? broadheads and inserts very expensive


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Means he spent some coin on them ? broadheads and inserts very expensive



Oh, well alrighty then. 
You would think all the years I have lived with women I could interpret code better.


----------



## deers2ward (Jul 18, 2022)

Called the sheriff's dept. Got some video footage of some trespassers over the weekend.


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Oh, well alrighty then.
> You would think all the years I have lived with women I could interpret code better.


Lol, ordered “200 grain …iron will (the brand that makes the broadheads) single bevels” (single bevel on the cutting edge, tapers on one side) …they’re expensive, they’re also the part that does the killing. Folks are runnin around the woods with 1000 dollar bows and crossbows before accessories…ain’t no sense cheapin out on the part that kills the deer (my .02)


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2022)

deers2ward said:


> Called the sheriff's dept. Got some video footage of some trespassers over the weekend.


Hope you catch em


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Lol, ordered “200 grain …iron will (the brand that makes the broadheads) single bevels” (single bevel on the cutting edge, tapers on one side) …they’re expensive, they’re also the part that does the killing. Folks are runnin around the woods with 1000 dollar bows and crossbows before accessories…ain’t no sense cheapin out on the part that kills the deer (my .02)


For the record those are high quality well built components. My buddy in Texas has some that stuff no cheap for sure but dang well made for sure


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> For the record those are high quality well built components. My buddy in Texas has some that stuff no cheap for sure but dang well made for sure


Yeah, I’m pretty excited…they’re also re-sharpen-able …and they have a warranty even after you shoot em through an animal, so “in theory” after a few seasons I shouldn’t need more. Back in the day when I shot 2 blade rages I never once re-used one, cause they were all wrecked after one shot.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Yeah, I’m pretty excited…they’re also re-sharpen-able …and they have a warranty even after you shoot em through an animal, so “in theory” after a few seasons I shouldn’t need more. Back in the day when I shot 2 blade rages I never once re-used one, cause they were all wrecked after one shot.


You got that right ! One and done broadheads are the norm now.. good luck with them this year


----------



## dang (Jul 19, 2022)

Ordered more permetherin this AM. 
Early season must.


----------



## dang (Jul 20, 2022)

Put vacation in this morning for four of my favorite check-in hunts! Man we’re getting closer…

*51 days *


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2022)

I check my cell cams daily.. When I wake up, 1st thing I do. When I go to bed, last thing I do..


----------



## dang (Jul 21, 2022)

Ordered some 5 gallon water jugs for weekend trips and researched arrows for a bit. 

*50 days*


----------



## DynamicDennis (Jul 21, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> also went and picked this up today hoping to be able to buy in bulk and store it . Now I'm just trying to figure out a way to stand it up lol, View attachment 1163400


How much does somethin like that cost?


----------



## slow motion (Jul 21, 2022)

Bezos hand delivered me a tree stand wingman. Came with a cute little man purse too. Now I'm wondering if I use the man ? do I have to have a man bun? And since my hair is currently about an inch long will a clip on suffice? So many questions.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 21, 2022)

Yesterday I ordered some muzzleloader bullets on the recommendation of some guys in the ML forum. 
Today picked up a bag of mixed clover seed at Academy.


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 21, 2022)

DD , I paid $900 for this one but it is in great shape very minimal amount of work to have it ready to go, a brand new one is a little over $6,000 and I have seen really rough ones go for as low as $250. I drove 85 mi to pick it up and I have about three hours into unloading and standing it up so far. My next project is trying to find a grain auger preferably 45 ft and electric but I would use it PTO driven one if I could find one. Anybody know where there is one?


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 21, 2022)

Got that call we all hate today. The feed store said my order was ready for pick up and the balance was due....??????


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 21, 2022)

Started putting out feelers for a new lease. Learned the other evening that I'm probably losing my lease for the upcoming season so I'm forced to try and find a place to hunt. Trying to find something in Jasper County if anyone has any leads.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 22, 2022)

Shot the bow quite a bit and realized how out of shape I am. After a total miss at 30(low) I wiped off the arrow and scolded it! I pushed the nock back in and inspected it. It looked good so I asked it if it was gonna fly true. I went out into the road to my 60yard mark and threw that arrow in the 10 ring! I can’t figure out why i make such better shots at 60, than 20……probably cause I have to! Keep in mind, I can barely even see my target at 60


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Shot the bow quite a bit and realized how out of shape I am. After a total miss at 30(low) I wiped off the arrow and scolded it! I pushed the nock back in and inspected it. It looked good so I asked it if it was gonna fly true. I went out into the road to my 60yard mark and threw that arrow in the 10 ring! I can’t figure out why i make such better shots at 60, than 20……probably cause I have to! Keep in mind, I can barely even see my target at 60


Like you said better focus at 60. Bear down and concentrate at 20 same as 60. Sure you'll be dialed in by opener anyway.


----------



## dang (Jul 22, 2022)

Bought some new arrows this morning.

*49 days!*


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 22, 2022)

Worked on my vacation schedule. Put the truck in the shop for new breaks. Shot the bow...need more practice! Oh do I need practice!  Tough being out of shape.  Went shopping and purchased a Reveal solar panel w/built in lithium battery. Hope I do not need any more batteries... Bought new fleece lined camo on Amazon $79. Oh yeah  bought new broadheads.  Going to try Rage Hypodermic. Putting out trail cameras. This is like a full time job!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 22, 2022)

Paid my hunting club dues. Boy, it was a relief to know we get another year on this property.  I have lost 3 of my 5 places I could hunt in Oglethorpe county this year, been tough.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 22, 2022)

Put a winch on the Polaris. I've been looking at them for a few months, but caught them on sale during Labor Day. SuperATV ready winch. Very clean, straight forward install.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

Same thing I've done every day since Mrs. elfiii broke her ankle on 4/29 - nothing. I'm dry docked until the doc hands her her walkin' papers.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Same thing I've done every day since Mrs. elfiii broke her ankle on 4/29 - nothing. I'm dry docked until the doc hands her her walkin' papers.


Had the same happen last year except while she was in surgery they delivered our get off letter and I didn’t even get to go get my stuff off the lease


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Had the same happen last year except while she was in surgery they delivered our get off letter and I didn’t even get to go get my stuff off the lease



I'm lucky in that I own mine but I haven't been down there since her broken ankle. I'm certain my roads are overgrown and full of deadfalls from the storms. I did manage to spray my clover before it happened and it was looking good so maybe that's OK. I'm certain camp is a mess. The grass and weeds have got to be waist high.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I'm lucky in that I own mine but I haven't been down there since her broken ankle. I'm certain my roads are overgrown and full of deadfalls from the storms. I did manage to spray my clover before it happened and it was looking good so maybe that's OK. I'm certain camp is a mess. The grass and weeds have got to be waist high.


Hopefully she be getting her therapy and getting her and you up and going pretty soon


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Hopefully she be getting her therapy and getting her and you up and going pretty soon



Thanks. She's walking but she's still in a lot of pain. She goes back to the doc next Friday and she's hoping he cuts her loose to drive. Even if he does she's still not in the shape I would trust her being alone overnight.


----------



## Dub (Jul 22, 2022)

Yesterday I mounted scopes on  a .30'06 rifle & .44mag revolver that I'll be taking to the woods in the October. 

Hopefully I'll have some range time next week to shoot them. 






elfiii said:


> Thanks. She's walking but she's still in a lot of pain. She goes back to the doc next Friday and she's hoping he cuts her loose to drive. Even if he does she's still not in the shape I would trust her being alone overnight.




Hoping she continues to mend well. 

I can only image the pain from that injury.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

Dub said:


> Yesterday I mounted scopes on  a .30'06 rifle & .44mag revolver that I'll be taking to the woods in the October.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some range time next week to shoot them.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir. The break has been healed for several weeks but her foot is killing her. Doc says she definitely rolled her foot when she fell so she's got severely sprained ligaments, muscles etc. Recovery time for that is a year to be back to 100%.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Thank you sir. The break has been healed for several weeks but her foot is killing her. Doc says she definitely rolled her foot when she fell so she's got severely sprained ligaments, muscles etc. Recovery time for that is a year to be back to 100%.


Sounds like you need to add a flush toilet to deer camp and drag her along.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Sounds like you need to add a flush toilet to deer camp and drag her along.



That's part of the plan but first the cost of building materials has got to come down.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That's part of the plan but first the cost of building materials has got to come down.


Not coming down anytime soon. Drywall goes up again effective Monday.
Dig hole with post hole diggers. Sit toilet over hole. String rope between trees around toilet. Hang tarps over rope. Fill 5 gallon bucket with water to refill tank after flushing. ?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Not coming down anytime soon. Drywall goes up again effective Monday.
> Dig hole with post hole diggers. Sit toilet over hole. String rope between trees around toilet. Hang tarps over rope. Fill 5 gallon bucket with water to refill tank after flushing. ?



I got all that now. She wants indoor flushies and cable tv. You know, the simple things of life. The one holer ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 22, 2022)

I ordered a 
LWCG tree arm
Then a IPhone holder
Pan head
Microphone Booster for the IPhone 
Tripod
Phone holder for the tripod
Head band for a GoPro 10

Everything needed to film my adventures from the tree or ground using my phone as the main camera.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Ordered 200gr iron will single bevels



I went with the 200gr Wides, I used the s175 last year and went with the wides to see about a better blood trail. I shot the 175s off my stick bow, but this year I might do a lil ground hunting so wanted to try them.

I shot the s125 no complaints, my out of state hunt this fall I’m using the SB125 buff series. 

You should like those heads, the quality control is insane on them long as your tuned.


----------



## Dub (Jul 23, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That's part of the plan but first the cost of building materials has got to come down.



Ouch.   Afraid Brandon may have messed that up……too


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 23, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> I ordered a
> LWCG tree arm
> Then a IPhone holder
> Pan head
> ...


Sounds like you gonna have a good time with them new toys! Looking forward to seeing some videos!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 23, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Thank you sir. The break has been healed for several weeks but her foot is killing her. Doc says she definitely rolled her foot when she fell so she's got severely sprained ligaments, muscles etc. Recovery time for that is a year to be back to 100%.


Dang Lee, hope the misses gets outta pain soon! I rolled mine to a 3rd degree sprain back ‘95 ish. A year sounds about right, but she’ll be walking on it way before that. My left ankle is still much bigger than the other, but at least my chronic pains come from other parts of my body.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 23, 2022)

I shot the bow and answered prelim questions from KP, about my upcoming shoulder(s) appointment. Took a quick glimpse at the new E Regs and am stoked to see Pinelog still on there! Shew!


----------



## dang (Jul 23, 2022)

We’ll be lftt soon!
Drivin down to see a buddy this morning, drink some coffee, and discuss our plans for our November vacation. 

*48 days!*


----------



## fatback (Jul 23, 2022)

Checked on the sorghum plot and pulled camera cards. Lots of does and turkey pics. 1 nice 8 pointer on cam. This on my place I bought last year. Still very much a work in process but definitely headed in the right direction.


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 23, 2022)

Picked up dad this morning, basically had to swim through the swamp to get to the island for the first card pull. By the way wading with bags of corn sucks! Some good bucks as expected, but the number of fawns just blew my mind. In one picture there was 4 does and eight fawns. Love to see it. That spot is gonna be something spectacular when they start chasing.


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 23, 2022)

Also got permission on a 50 acre piece, the gentleman that owns it can no longer hunt so we made a deal that I'll take one deer from there to give to him and honestly I cant wait because I know he will truly appreciate it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2022)

Realizd the deer found my garden.  They are eatin up my corn.  I seriously contemplated starting the season tonight.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 23, 2022)

Mowed camp roads and a couple of trails. I had a trail camera I took down a few weeks ago, I put it up today facing an unused spin feeder. Area has food plots producing great. No need for corn.
  And my corn crop looking good. I broadcast the seed. Its thick. We've had good rain. Hope it continues.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 24, 2022)

fatback said:


> Checked on the sorghum plot and pulled camera cards. Lots of does and turkey pics. 1 nice 8 pointer on cam. This on my place I bought last year. Still very much a work in process but definitely headed in the right direction. View attachment 1165329View attachment 1165330View attachment 1165331



Congrats on the chunk of dirt! I felt a really good vibe when reading your post……..I think your gonna enjoy that new place!


----------



## dang (Jul 24, 2022)

Mornin errebody. Sittin on my buddies couch (the one I woke up on)…drankin coffee, waiting for breakfast and shootin the stuff about our November hunt…even talkin a bit about 2023 plans. 

*47 days!*


----------



## Dupree (Jul 24, 2022)

I went to a new property I joined in clay county Alabama today. Put out a few cams, but got a lot to learn about that 1000 acres.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jul 24, 2022)

Nothing today but sprayed about 8 acres of foodplots yesterday will finish the rest next weekend.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Jul 24, 2022)

Sprayed and watered the 7 chestnut & crabapple trees I planted back in March. Routed the muscadine Vines on to their support wire and sprayed/watered them as well. Sprayed two paths to tree stands in the creek bottom. Went to other hunting area, sprayed coupe places on road I missed and put new ground blind up so deer can get use to it again.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 24, 2022)

Joined another club in Morgan County.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 24, 2022)

01Foreman400 said:


> Joined another club in Morgan County.



Congrats 

Clubs with membership openings in Morgan County are more rare than black panthers.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2022)

Sprayed where it gonna plant some peas.


----------



## dang (Jul 25, 2022)

Dropped one singular pin on OnX. Started looking at a new WMA…. 

*46 days!*


----------



## 86ccord (Jul 25, 2022)

Getting things ready for this weekend. Gonna mow and do some maintenance at the club. Procrastinated long enough lol


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 25, 2022)

Changing camera batteries today and putting out a little feed. Also putting up my blind and brushing it in for bowseason.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2022)

I got two more feeders for a total of 6 now.  Getting lots of activity at all of them! May not feed the deer, but the hummingbird action is so much fun to watch! I put out a suet bar in hopes of them little yellow finches showing up again too. 
 I freshened up my backyard mineral lick and put a cam on it so I can watch the little ones grow. 

I took this photo from the upstairs bathroom


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Dropped one singular pin on OnX. Started looking at a new WMA….
> 
> *46 days!*


If you don’t settle down young man, your gonna have a premature climax! Remember, as the big bull said to the maverick.  Let’s not run down there and kiss one of them girls, let’s walk down there and kiss all them girls!

I get it though, I’m fired up too!!


LETS GO!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2022)

Just got done with a video dr appt. It’s my first step in addressing my shoulders. X-rays are ordered, after that I’m expecting to do an MRI on the right one with rotator cuff issues. Regardless, I’m not getting cut til after November!


----------



## dang (Jul 25, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> If you don’t settle down young man, your gonna have a premature climax! Remember, as the big bull said to the maverick.  Let’s not run down there and kiss one of them girls, let’s walk down there and kiss all them girls!
> 
> I get it though, I’m fired up too!!
> 
> ...


I just caint help myself!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2022)

I set the ground blind up and shot the bow. That was fun, til I forgot how to fold this thing back up……that took a minute.  I may take it to Kentucky for a sit.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 25, 2022)

Just received permission to hunt 13 ac in south GA.  Loaded with deer.  Just might be a good place to hunt when too cold up north.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Dropped one singular pin on OnX. Started looking at a new WMA….
> 
> *46 days!*



It occurs to me that you are counting down to bow season.  Those of us who will not deal with the heat nor skeetrs in order to kill a @dang deer have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## dang (Jul 25, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> It occurs to me that you are counting down to bow season.  Those of us who will not deal with the heat nor skeetrs in order to kill a @dang deer have to wait a bit longer.


Yea…I also just re-counted and realized I’ve gone @dang near a week and it’s gonna end at “0 days” about one or two days early. So I’ve been debating the best way to shadily change the numbers


----------



## dang (Jul 25, 2022)

Deerhead said:


> Just received permission to hunt 13 ac in south GA.  Loaded with deer.  Just might be a good place to hunt when too cold up north.


Congrats! I killed my biggest deer on a similar sized small tract. They can be great huntin if you treat it right!


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Yea…I also just re-counted and realized I’ve gone @dang near a week and it’s gonna end at “0 days” about one or two days early. So I’ve been debating the best way to shadily change the numbers



Don't change it.  Billy can use this as an excuse to get an early jump on things....."but the GON forum dun sed I could go huntin'!"


----------



## Milkman (Jul 25, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Yesterday I ordered some muzzleloader bullets on the recommendation of some guys in the ML forum.
> Today picked up a bag of mixed clover seed at Academy.



Received the muzzleloader ammo mentioned last week.  Gonna fire off a few rounds at some point in the next few weeks.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 25, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Received the muzzleloader ammo mentioned last week.  Gonna fire off a few rounds at some point in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1165964


Fire in da hole ?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 25, 2022)

Spoke with the current president of a club down the road that I was a member of several years ago. Looks like I may be going back to this club but will be making a firm decision this coming weekend. Part of the property was clear cut 2 years ago and the other part was apparently cut about 2-3 weeks ago. I'm going to look at the property this weekend and am interested to see how things have changed. I was starting to get a little depressed thinking my season may be ruined but now I'm feeling optimistic. I've never hunted a clearcut before so it'll be a learning experience.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 25, 2022)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Spoke with the current president of a club down the road that I was a member of several years ago. Looks like I may be going back to this club but will be making a firm decision this coming weekend. Part of the property was clear cut 2 years ago and the other part was apparently cut about 2-3 weeks ago. I'm going to look at the property this weekend and am interested to see how things have changed. I was starting to get a little depressed thinking my season may be ruined but now I'm feeling optimistic. I've never hunted a clearcut before so it'll be a learning experience.



Tip for hunting a large cutoff.
 Climb high. 
If you see deer hundred’s of yards away not heading towards you do this. 

Shoot at a dirt pile or stump pile or something on the far side of the deer so they can see the splatter.
Sometimes they will run towards you.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 25, 2022)

Began the bush hog process on the club today. I will be cutting all week. 

Do it again in September


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 26, 2022)

Ive noticed on the property I mostly hunt, the more I clear shooting lanes, the more I mow. Every year it expands. Still have the creek bottoms with old hardwoods the mower will never see.


----------



## antharper (Jul 26, 2022)

Checked a couple cameras for the first time this season this morning . Only a few small bucks , but that’s fine . Plenty of ladies .


----------



## roscoe54 (Jul 26, 2022)

Yesterday had to move one of my  tower stands got a friend to help me. Went to lay the stand down he slipped I had to let go check on him said he was okay. Put the top part of the stand on the bed of the truck he held up the back only had to move 20 yards . Backed up were I wanted the stand we started lifting it up next thing I know the stand falling on me  my head is busted open bleeding bad get a rag on it . Asked him how bad he said you need stitches I go to the hospital got stitches said I needed a ct scan got it went home. Then my wife tells me all these things Iam not supposed to do at 67 I agree. That afternoon I am thinking how to get the stand up was not sure if I could back my truck up with a long rope and pull it up. The Lord bless me I had a enough room got it up Sorry for the long read things we do for hunting.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 26, 2022)

roscoe54 said:


> Yesterday had to move one of my  tower stands got a friend to help me. Went to lay the stand down he slipped I had to let go check on him said he was okay. Put the top part of the stand on the bed of the truck he held up the back only had to move 20 yards . Backed up were I wanted the stand we started lifting it up next thing I know the stand falling on me  my head is busted open bleeding bad get a rag on it . Asked him how bad he said you need stitches I go to the hospital got stitches said I needed a ct scan got it went home. Then my wife tells me all these things Iam not supposed to do at 67 I agree. That afternoon I am thinking how to get the stand up was not sure if I could back my truck up with a long rope and pull it up. The Lord bless me I had a enough room got it up Sorry for the long read things we do for hunting.



Sounds like a fun day of getterduns gettin dun!! Glad your ok kid! Keep hydrated and keep on keeping on! Do keep that cut clean though! We don’t need no infections messing up our play time!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2022)

roscoe54 said:


> Yesterday had to move one of my  tower stands got a friend to help me. Went to lay the stand down he slipped I had to let go check on him said he was okay. Put the top part of the stand on the bed of the truck he held up the back only had to move 20 yards . Backed up were I wanted the stand we started lifting it up next thing I know the stand falling on me  my head is busted open bleeding bad get a rag on it . Asked him how bad he said you need stitches I go to the hospital got stitches said I needed a ct scan got it went home. Then my wife tells me all these things Iam not supposed to do at 67 I agree. That afternoon I am thinking how to get the stand up was not sure if I could back my truck up with a long rope and pull it up. The Lord bless me I had a enough room got it up Sorry for the long read things we do for hunting.



Glad the injuries weren’t severe. 
Take it from another 67 year old, we still want to do the stuff we could do 50 years ago. But we can’t. 
But don’t ever give up.


----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2022)

Made some conversation about a place I’d like to try. Got some very good advice. 

*45 days!*


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 26, 2022)

roscoe, I think we all have gotten hurt doing something like that. Just glad all it needed was stitches.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 26, 2022)

Went by the Home Depot to get a couple projects. Decided while I was there to get a couple bags lime and fertilizer to plant a bag of fall mix on the old garden spot come September! A little shock at the price make them bags of yellow acorns not look near as bad!


----------



## dang (Jul 27, 2022)

Checked in back home with the brother in law and had several hunting related items deliver. He said it looks like Christmas mornin on the kitchen table where he’s been piling all our packages. Can’t wait to get home!

*44 days!*
(+/- 2 days)


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2022)

Sprayed a clover plot 

Moved a camera and spread some of the new TSC apple flavored corn in front of it.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2022)

Got this picture of an old mature buck. He has a noticeable limp and looks like he’s going downhill fast. 
But he’s smart enough to not be walking.


----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2022)

Found a spot on the map at a place I hunt that I feel like I’ve been overlooking for years. Sometimes you need to zoom out and look at the bigger picture. That got me pretty excited.

*44 days!*
(Fixed the count)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2022)

Picked up a couple of old heads that I finally got cleaned up. One I wish I wouldn't have shot and one that I purposely shot. Both ate well!

One on left is from a few years back. A youngin that we were wanting to pass and I thought he was someone else when he slipped thru. Fun adrenaline rush hunt and he ate well and will look good on the bookcase, but yeah I would have liked to have seen him go further in life.  Don't take that as regret cause I don't regret the past ?

One on right was an old fella that had basically the same rack for 3 years. I don't think any of us ever saw him from stand until Oct 29 2017 when he came pushing a doe around with a long gutteral roar kinda grunt kinda belch.  He's been hanging on a fence post since then.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2022)

Prayed Mrs. elfiii's broke ankle starts healing faster. I got major cabin fever. Even my cabin fever has cabin fever.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 28, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Got this picture of an old mature buck. He has a noticeable limp and looks like he’s going downhill fast.
> But he’s smart enough to not be walking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1166340


Be a goodun next year.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Be a goodun next year.



I sure hope so. ??


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 28, 2022)

Picked Up 1250 lb of oat seed. Getting ready for when the time is right to plant.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 28, 2022)

Finished cutting the food plots today. Every time I do this I reaffirm my decision to buy that 7 foot bush hog. 30% time savings every time over the lid 6 footer


----------



## sea trout (Jul 28, 2022)

Drank moonshine, talked about gettin ready for deer camp, thought about kmack


----------



## Son (Jul 28, 2022)

Checked cameras. Lots of does and fawns. Checked the prices on recurve bows. Photo always improves a post


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 29, 2022)

New cards for cameras. Ive had 2 cards fail in the last 3 weeks for some reason. Drank rum runners and talked about deer hunting with some friends last night.


----------



## dang (Jul 29, 2022)

Ate dinner last night with my hunting buddy. Made some plans for a second hunt this year in October. 

*43 days!*


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jul 29, 2022)

Yesterday I dropped $1500 on a scope, ammo, ladder stand, boots and clothes for my upcoming birthday without permission. lol


----------



## Beagler (Jul 29, 2022)

Took my truck and had it serviced before deer season. Does that count??


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 29, 2022)

Yesterday and today:

Loaded fresh batteries and cards in my cameras. Moved some cameras to better spots.

Worked on my camera locations to eliminate an ant problem (I hate ants - hope solutions work).

Put out corn (paid $11a bag - guy at store said they ordered more and wholesale will be $12.75. I bet folks will be paying $15 a bag before the season’s out.

Also had lunch yesterday with a friend I hunt another location with. Talked through stand locations and discussed getting together with the rest of our group to have a work day soon (I’d vote to gather EARLY and finish early).


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2022)

Purchased a little camper. 
Gonna park it on our least hunted lease. Hopefully the camper will help the location lose that description.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 29, 2022)

Bought a hawk silent swivel blind chair


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Purchased a little camper.
> Gonna park it on our least hunted lease. Hopefully the camper will help the location lose that description.


Milkman I’ll come stay a night or two and help out that area….just holler!

I spent the last hour looking through the regs online. I also re-examined the cogongrass photos and will be looking out for it. I noticed the bonus hunts seem to be quotas. I just put in for points so I guess none for me. I also ordered a roller type cable guide for my bow. I’ve been window shopping bows too….


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 30, 2022)

Found another shed? Not the preferred way. Urgh


----------



## dang (Jul 30, 2022)

Ordered me a camp stove this morning! Gonna be some good meals at deer camp this year, no more bologna and cheese sammiches. 

*42 days!*


----------



## roscoe54 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1166725
> Found another shed? Not the preferred way. Urgh


Looks like it only went through your thread?


----------



## Railroader (Jul 30, 2022)

Went and put two bags in the feeder.  Backed it off to a four second throw, morning and evening... ?


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 30, 2022)

I got lucky, I only had the one horn went all the way through, it took three plugs but I got it lol I'm back up and running and been driving the bush hog some more today


----------



## slow motion (Jul 30, 2022)

Braving the heat trying out my new crossbow target. Trying some sitting in a chair, both shooting and cocking while sitting. Definitely a learning curve.
Why is the only shade 5 feet from the target?


----------



## snooker1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Been practicing shooting at night with a spotlight.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 30, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Been practicing shooting at night with a spotlight.


Using live targets?


----------



## James12 (Jul 30, 2022)

Watched a YouTube video of a place I’ll never step foot on ?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 30, 2022)

Helped my son put up a ladder stand and clear several shooting lanes. 
We both leaked profusely. ?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 30, 2022)

Went and spent a bunch of money on a new cross bow and accessories.  Bought a Wicked Ridge Fury 410, Spider Web target, arrows, case....  Can't wait to shoot it!  The old compound is going to collect some dust.


----------



## ugajay (Jul 30, 2022)

Hand watered a small summer food plot cause it was about to perish. Then of course it down poured on me as I was finishing up. Agreed on opening morning meeting my best friend at his house at 3:30 to drink way too much coffee before the hunt


----------



## Milkman (Jul 30, 2022)

ugajay said:


> Hand watered a small summer food plot cause it was about to perish. Then of course it down poured on me as I was finishing up. Agreed on opening morning meeting my best friend at his house at 3:30 to drink way too much coffee before the hunt



Meeting at 330 am means getting up at bedtime.  Why not just stay at his house?


----------



## ugajay (Jul 30, 2022)

It's a tradition that started many years ago when we would meet up at 3 to go fishing when we were both single and could go whenever we wanted. Well life happened And we both have wives and multiple young children And this is the one morning a year we set aside to get in a few hours of shooting the bull with early morning coffee


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2022)

We set up a spin feeder. Filled 5 total. Changed out battery ? in cameras and feeders. Did this for some fla hunters. Seen 2 good bucks. I need to set them a stand up in that area. Seen others there in the past. 
They love the plots I do and the feeding. Will re stand some stands they didn’t quite have ties down right.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2022)

Ain’t she happy. She loves it here.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 31, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Ain’t she happy. She loves it here.
> View attachment 1166880



The dinner table deer!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> The dinner table deer!


I hope not. ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 31, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Been practicing shooting at night with a spotlight.


???


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 31, 2022)

Picked up a new rhino 180 ground blind. It’s one of those that has the see thru mesh on 2 of the sides. Grabbed one of the BOG ground blind chairs while I was at it. Got a 200 yard stretch of logging road I been wanting to hunt and hope this setup does the trick.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2022)

Went to the blast on Emerson. Was neat to walk around and window shop


----------



## Milkman (Jul 31, 2022)

Cleaning my muzzleloader today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2022)

I looked at the tractor sitting under the barn. Said it’s hot out.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 31, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope not. ?


She at the dinner table.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 31, 2022)

Loaded up 50 - 308 cartridges.  Serria 150 gr. Pro Hunters with 48 grs. BL-C2.  I'm going to get the limit this season.  Two for my wife and I and the rest for neighbors.


----------



## dang (Jul 31, 2022)

Driving back to Georgia finally where I can get some real work done. 

*41 days!*


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Jul 31, 2022)

Over paid for corn !


----------



## slow motion (Jul 31, 2022)

Shot the xbow a little bit. Still a little off target but my pattern is getting tighter.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 31, 2022)

Paid my money to return to the lease I was a member of several years ago. Bunch of changes (for the better, I think) to the rules. 2 mature doe limit and 2 bucks which must be at least 6 points and outside the ears. New president is trying to increase our deer numbers and increase the quality of our bucks. Down side is that half the club was recently clearcut (not necessarily a bad thing) and there are hogs on the club. Hogs were not an issue when I was in the club before but that apparently has changed. President says they're seeing hogs and hog sign all over the property, not just down by the creeks. Luckily, I have a rifle with thermal scope and suppressor so I can see I'll be doing some work on reducing the hog numbers once deer season is over. Until then, hogs will be a target of opportunity once the season starts.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 31, 2022)

Set up a blind and a feeder in Jasper, cut a shooting lane for it. That will let me sneak in quietly. Still got a few more tweaks, but I got high hopes for this bottom.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 31, 2022)

Spent the weekend up on the Illinois lease, got a few more stands put up, put out a few cams, and walked about 4 miles just learning some more of the property, Saw a bunch of deer too.!


----------



## fatback (Aug 1, 2022)

Spent all weekend mowing with the tractor and weedeating around the wildlife trees I planted in December. That durn weed eater will whup up on ya for sure. Hands are blistered and sore today. Feels good to get the work done though.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2022)

Bought a couple of bags of seed at TSC. 
Y’all know deer season opens next month.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 1, 2022)

I


Milkman said:


> Bought a couple of bags of seed at TSC.
> Y’all know deer season opens next month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1167103



I bought a clover blend from TSC this weekend as well.  They only had one left though.  Need a couple of more.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2022)

01Foreman400 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I bought a clover blend from TSC this weekend as well.  They only had one left though.  Need a couple of more.


*
They were stocking the shelves with clover blend *when I was at Monroe Store less than 1 hour ago.  I didn't need any clover since I had already grabbed some when I see them, especially on clearance.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2022)

Side note about my visit to Tractor Supply in Monroe this morning    

They are completely sold out of all whole corn. Deer and farm animal variety.  I didnt want any but saw some deer feeding guys who were whining.


----------



## dang (Aug 2, 2022)

Got the bed bars put up on my truck. Workin on the tent here soon!

*39 days!*


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2022)

Doing some cleaning on the cab area of my truck. Finding hunting stuff I didn’t remember “storing” there.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 2, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Doing some cleaning on the cab area of my truck. Finding hunting stuff I didn’t remember “storing” there.


I hope it wasn’t urine! If it’s a Turkey mouth call, it may be mine. I am amazed at what I find, or should I say lose in my truck….and it ain’t even that big.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 2, 2022)

Getting new pull ropes made. Testing out new TACTACAM cameras 6 more cameras waiting for deployment


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Aug 2, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Side note about my visit to Tractor Supply in Monroe this morning
> 
> They are completely sold out of all whole corn. Deer and farm animal variety.  I didnt want any but saw some deer feeding guys who were whining.



I grabbed the last bag the weekend before last. Went back on Sunday and they had stocked back up, had several pallets out on the floor. Can't believe it got gone that fast!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 2, 2022)

Went to Wally World this am and got my 2022-23 regs mag! Gotta keep one by the throne ya know!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 2, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Went to Wally World this am and got my 2022-23 regs mag! Gotta keep one by the throne ya know!


Got one Saturday. I like to turn pages some times. Books, magazines, and the like I prefer in print.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 2, 2022)

Sent a check for my club in middle GA.  1800 acres and only about 6 or 8 serious hunters.  I've been there for 15 years and it looks like it may be coming to an end.  Dues keep increasing even though the timber is being harvested at an insane rate.  Its been a good run though.  Appreciate what you have while you have it.  I like them mountains better anyway.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Getting new pull ropes made. Testing out new TACTACAM cameras 6 more cameras waiting for deployment



Rope to pull what?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I hope it wasn’t urine! If it’s a Turkey mouth call, it may be mine. I am amazed at what I find, or should I say lose in my truck….and it ain’t even that big.



I found a new 4 pack of camo ratchet straps and a card type trail camera.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Rope to pull what?


To pull up crossbow and gun. I make my own with carabiners


----------



## dang (Aug 3, 2022)

Got the tent up and the blackstone seasoned!

*38 days!*


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 3, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1167445
> Got the tent up and the blackstone seasoned!
> 
> *38 days!*


So your not sleeping on he truck bed? Need more photos please!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 3, 2022)

I entered hunting dates on my calendar, but still a few to go.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 3, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I entered hunting dates on my calendar, but still a few to go.



I am off from early September until late January. Will that cover it?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1167445
> Got the tent up and the blackstone seasoned!
> 
> *38 days!*


DANG !


----------



## dang (Aug 3, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> So your not sleeping on he truck bed? Need more photos please!


I’ll throw it up later on, I need to practice anyway. Took me about 5min to setup the first time. No more truck bed sleepin!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2022)

Just bought a new camo backpack for huntin. My friend in Idaho texted me and wrote I had left mine in the back of his truck in Idaho. He said he's mail it down, I told him I bet a new one is the same price as to ship me that old one.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1167445
> Got the tent up and the blackstone seasoned!
> 
> *38 days!*


Man that is real nice!!!


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Picked up 3 replacement life lines. The ones I am replacing are 3 years old.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 4, 2022)

Ordered 2 safety harnesses from hss. 1 traditional and 1 best type to see which I like best. Least favorite will be a backup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2022)

Counted the deer I seen on the drive to work


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2022)

Seen about 16 total! 4 maybe 5 were bucks.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 4, 2022)

Started pulling stands and cameras from the old lease and getting ready to start scouting and hanging stands on the new lease. Had some nice potential studs on camera from the old lease but I'm looking forward to the new property too!


----------



## dang (Aug 4, 2022)

Roof rack came in yesterday. Got it put together and ready for mounting. Getting closer! 

*37 days!*


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 4, 2022)

Got my hawk blind chair today put it together and sat in the house in it. Pretty comfy not bad for the money. Little on the heavy side


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 4, 2022)

Left work around 5 went and just sat in a tree stand and watched some deer feed around dark. Cause why not.


----------



## dang (Aug 5, 2022)

Drank beer and played golf. That doesn’t count does it? 

Oh well……..

*36 days!!*


----------



## Monroespapa (Aug 5, 2022)

Got my M77 in 358 working again, after two seasons.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2022)

Bought a pair or Felco f2 pruners with leather holder. Bought a silky pocket boy hand saw. 
Keep pecking away at it little by little almost done and ready


----------



## Milkman (Aug 5, 2022)

Did a little truck maintenance.


----------



## Bucaramus (Aug 5, 2022)

Talked about how high lease prices are!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 6, 2022)

Got this picture of a unique little buck with his main beams curling up.


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 6, 2022)

Decided to unpacked all my climbing sticks and lock-on stands from moving (7 moves in 12 years ). Needed new pull ropes so I dug a roll of 550 cord out of my ruck sack. Ends had come off so it had unraveled in a big rats nest. Spent a hour getting it straightened out and wrapped on a new role. Now I need to locate some spots on my new property to hang them.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 6, 2022)

Up at 530 am, at Home Depot at 600 Am. Picked up a 16 foot 6 x 6  and a 12 foot 2x4. 4 bags if quick crete..Brought that home.
Gonna' plant the 6x in the ground and put a 9 foot ladder In an Alabama cut and brace it with the 2x4. ( done this in the past it works well). That puts us sitting right in the tops of the 10 foot pines looking down grass covered roads and lanes.. 
Pulled 4 stands from my Cobb property to move around, loaded them up, pulled camera cards from same property, at Firehouse subs at 11: 05 am, home unloaded everything and relaxing right now..?


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 6, 2022)

I did this


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 6, 2022)

Put out 2 feeders pulled camera cards


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> I did thisView attachment 1168165View attachment 1168166View attachment 1168167


You done real good ?


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 6, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> I did thisView attachment 1168165View attachment 1168166View attachment 1168167


Boom, boom, boom


----------



## Milkman (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead ? = Good ?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 6, 2022)

Mailman brought my safety harnessess, locking carabineers, and a couple sets of treestand saddle bags from Hunters Safety System.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 6, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Getting new pull ropes made. Testing out new TACTACAM cameras 6 more cameras waiting for deployment


Im wanting few, missed the last sale, been looking daily. 



dang said:


> View attachment 1167445
> Got the tent up and the blackstone seasoned!
> 
> *38 days!*



Nice set up!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 6, 2022)

Monroespapa said:


> Got my M77 in 358 working again, after two seasons.


That sounds interestin!!!!
Would love to see a picture of that one


----------



## dang (Aug 6, 2022)

Got the roof rack mount finished and awning mounted.

*35 days!*


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2022)

DANG ! that’s sharp


----------



## Milkman (Aug 6, 2022)

dang said:


> Got the roof rack mount finished and awning mounted.
> 
> *35 days!*
> 
> View attachment 1168242



Nice. Please post information on the canopy.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bought a badlands super day pack today. My tenzing 1200 just isn’t big enough, that or I I have got to much stuff


----------



## dang (Aug 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Nice. Please post information on the canopy.


Sure thing. It’s from roam adventure co. Mounts up to the roof rack 
https://www.roamadventureco.com/collections/large-products/products/rooftop-awnings


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Got up yesterday morning at 2:30 and was on the road by 3 am. Drove 289 to the lease and worked all day. Mowed, moved two stands, changed out all straps and lifelines, changed all the camera batteries, cleaned out some shooting lanes, cut up two trees that had fallen in the road, put 100 pounds of ice in the freezer, freshened up the mineral site and popped off a bug bomb in the cabin. Then I drove 289 miles back home. Got in around 10:30 last night. Long hot day but I am done, next time I set foot on the lease will be opening morning. 

I did make one mistake; I forgot my bug spray and the knats, mosquitos, and horse flies tore me up.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Got up yesterday morning at 2:30 and was on the road by 3 am. Drove 289 to the lease and worked all day. Mowed, moved two stands, changed out all straps and lifelines, changed all the camera batteries, cleaned out some shooting lanes, cut up two trees that had fallen in the road, put 100 pounds of ice in the freezer, freshened up the mineral site and popped off a bug bomb in the cabin. Then I drove 289 miles back home. Got in around 10:30 last night. Long hot day but I am done, next time I set foot on the lease will be opening morning.
> 
> I did make one mistake; I forgot my bug spray and the knats, mosquitos, and horse flies tore me up.


Sounds like an awesome day! But snooker, I got one word for you…..THERMACELL! I do also spray my bucket hat with off/deet and that works very well!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2022)

I got a cheap roller guide for the cables on my bow. I shot it a few times and put the other one back on….ugh


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2022)

Working on a skull mount. 

My grandson found a buck skull recently. I cooked/cleaned it some and have it in peroxide now. 
The buck had serious skull injuries. I will post some better pics after it comes out and dries.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 7, 2022)

Picked up a few things from Wally World


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2022)

Good stuff. 
My Walmart ain’t never had anything muzzleloader related.


----------



## Stumpsitter (Aug 7, 2022)

Tilled up 2 acres for fall plots. Put out 2800 pounds of lime, tilled it in right before the monsoon hit. Perfect timing. Fan belt broke on the tractor , had to replace that. It was sup


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 7, 2022)

Got the m2s ebike out and played with the settings. Got it to hit 34mph down hill me peddling like a borrowed mule. It’s crazy how much they detune these from the factory.. the way it comes factory is 20 mph and turn the power and torque down.. which they say is class 2 ebike. Atleast you can turn it up and they do not tell you how to do anything and what does what. You just have to figure it out. If I was going to work a lot and tow good amount of weight and loads I would get a 1000/1500 watt mid drive motor with a 25 amp hour battery.. the back cou mule is one of the best I have found. At 5000 plus dollars it isn’t cheap !! It’s hard to find one like this for less than 3500.. if I had it to do over again I would get one like this or cheaper to go to stands check cameras etc.. and then buy me a side by side to work and do the harder stuff


----------



## slow motion (Aug 7, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Got the m2s ebike out and played with the settings. Got it to hit 34mph down hill me peddling like a borrowed mule. It’s crazy how much they detune these from the factory.. the way it comes factory is 20 mph and turn the power and torque down.. which they say is class 2 ebike. Atleast you can turn it up and they do not tell you how to do anything and what does what. You just have to figure it out. If I was going to work a lot and tow good amount of weight and loads I would get a 1000/1500 watt mid drive motor with a 25 amp hour battery.. the back cou mule is one of the best I have found. At 5000 plus dollars it isn’t cheap !! It’s hard to find one like this for less than 3500.. if I had it to do over again I would get one like this or cheaper to go to stands check cameras etc.. and then buy me a side by side to work and do the harder stuff


Waiting to hear how they work out for you and a few others. Hopefully they do well. Funny how things change. I remember when it was an oddity to see an atv. Now it's the opposite. We used to hunt out of homemade stands. I've still got an old homemade imitation baker deathtrap. Wouldn't even consider using one now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2022)

Round up 2 nice plots for someone else. Will do patches later about mid of bow season.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 7, 2022)

Just finished drawing up plans for new shooting houses, 4 x 6 and 6 x 8.  I plan to have them 4 ft above grade level.  I had figured on building some a few years back but got off on a different track and never got started.  What really happened was I killed two good bucks from my old climbing stand.  But this year I feel more like sitting inside in a more comfortable chair an staying longer.  It also helps in the rain and cold.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 7, 2022)

Nimrod71 said:


> Just finished drawing up plans for new shooting houses, 4 x 6 and 6 x 8.  I plan to have them 4 ft above grade level.  I had figured on building some a few years back but got off on a different track and never got started.  What really happened was I killed two good bucks from my old climbing stand.  But this year I feel more like sitting inside in a more comfortable chair an staying longer.  It also helps in the rain and cold.


Here is one I just built recently
https://forum.gon.com/threads/time-to-build-a-new-tower-blind-….1018340/page-2#post-13421219
and here 
https://forum.gon.com/threads/want-to-build-a-box-stand-heres-your-plans-updated-new-pics.753640/


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 7, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here is one I just built recently
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/time-to-build-a-new-tower-blind-….1018340/page-2#post-13421219
> and here
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/want-to-build-a-box-stand-heres-your-plans-updated-new-pics.753640/


A lot of info in there and give you some ideas


----------



## dang (Aug 7, 2022)

Did some weedwhacking, sprayin, trail maintenance around the house. Not really a place I do much huntin but it’s there in case somethin worth it ever shows up. 

*34 days!*


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 8, 2022)

Nimrod71 said:


> Just finished drawing up plans for new shooting houses, 4 x 6 and 6 x 8.  I plan to have them 4 ft above grade level.  I had figured on building some a few years back but got off on a different track and never got started.  What really happened was I killed two good bucks from my old climbing stand.  But this year I feel more like sitting inside in a more comfortable chair an staying longer.  It also helps in the rain and cold.


See, now this sounds cool! I’d love to sit in a comfy blind with some nasty wintry weather outside!


----------



## TJay (Aug 8, 2022)

Ordered a ballistic turret for my scope.  I have never messed around with this kind of stuff so this is a leap of faith for me.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 8, 2022)

Assembled one of three new ladder stands.


----------



## dang (Aug 8, 2022)

Made a list this morning of everything I still need after going through my tub. Things like spare headlamp batteries, non-perishable food restock, new gear ties…etc. It’s comin like a freight train!

*33 days!*


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 8, 2022)

BOught 4 real tree ez hangers one of which is for a crossbow. Scent killer gold clothes wash , autumn dryer sheets, hair and body wash and 1 gallon scent free spray…. Almost time fellas !


----------



## Milkman (Aug 8, 2022)

Took the skull mentioned above in post 322 out of the peroxide and took a couple of pictures of his skull fracture. He had to have been in pain. He likely died from it.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 8, 2022)

Pulled the last of my stands and cameras off the old lease and carried them home. Now to spend the evening pondering Onx to try and figure out areas I want to lay eyes on for possible stand sites.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2022)

Been building a new tower stand for my Powerline. Started paint today.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Been building a new tower stand for my Powerline. Started paint today.
> View attachment 1168614


I like it ! Gon is awesome on there. First one I have seen like that on a box blind


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2022)

Shot the bow while wearing my binos/harness, for the first time! I have some I like, but I always leave them for whatever reason. I’m gonna start carrying them.

Went to orthopedic this am, scheduled the MRI this afternoon. Planning on getting right shoulder done after my Kentucky trip. Beatrice Shu will be my surgeon it looks like….anyone know of her?


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 9, 2022)

Sprayed roundup on the old railroad bed today.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 9, 2022)

Cleaned up some on the little camper I bought recently.


----------



## dang (Aug 9, 2022)

Sent a follow up email on my arrows. 

*32 days!*


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 10, 2022)

Shot the crossbow! Dead on at 20 and 40 high at 30?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Shot the crossbow! Dead on at 20 and 40 high at 30?


Mine shoots pretty much the same like that….it’s as though it is the same or has no drop differential at 20 & 30. Use the same pin for 20 & 30? I haven’t shot mine in a bit and would have to retrain myself since I didn’t write it down.
And I use the factory scope with the horizontal lines…..it ain’t right


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 10, 2022)

Thought I had done something wrong sighted in again same results


----------



## madsam (Aug 10, 2022)

Made Hamburgers from ground venison from 2021......


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 10, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Shot the bow while wearing my binos/harness, for the first time! I have some I like, but I always leave them for whatever reason. I’m gonna start carrying them.
> 
> Went to orthopedic this am, scheduled the MRI this afternoon. Planning on getting right shoulder done after my Kentucky trip. Beatrice Shu will be my surgeon it looks like….anyone know of her?


Had hip repair surgery on September 29 2015 and second hip done on December 2. Couldn’t put shoes on for 3 weeks and walk without crutches for 6 weeks. Of coarse I started getting the pictures of the deer in my avatar about the same time. I might have cheated a little!


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 10, 2022)

Just wondering if my tree stand misses me?


----------



## dang (Aug 10, 2022)

Nothin here today for me…traveling for work. But I’ll keep on countin…

*31 days!*
Won’t be long


----------



## Bud Man (Aug 10, 2022)

was able to borrow an auger from a friend all I need now is harvest season to get here. I'm still looking for one if anybody knows where I can get one send me a PM


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 10, 2022)

Pulled my camera cards. Aint looked at them yet.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 11, 2022)

Received word last night that the landowner of the club I just got back into has terminated the lease due to being unwilling to fix the access roads after they were made basically unusable by loggers. So now I'm back to square one trying to find a lease close to where I live in North Jasper County. I'm pretty frustrated but planning on reaching out to some of my local contacts this afternoon to see if I can find a spot.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 11, 2022)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Received word last night that the landowner of the club I just got back into has terminated the lease due to being unwilling to fix the access roads after they were made basically unusable by loggers. So now I'm back to square one trying to find a lease close to where I live in North Jasper County. I'm pretty frustrated but planning on reaching out to some of my local contacts this afternoon to see if I can find a spot.



Who was supposed to fix the roads?


----------



## dang (Aug 11, 2022)

Still countin!
Invited a buddy on a few hunts I’ll be on. 
We’re under a month boys and girls!

*30 days!*


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 12, 2022)

Pulled a card and put fresh batteries (I think) in a trail camera. I always keep a set of AA batteries in my trail camera pack, but I’m not sure if the ones I replaced were new or old……it came back on, but slowly and not fresh batteries like, if you know what I mean. There is a slight possibility they were old ones I never threw away. 
i also touched base with my cousin and gave him dates of when we plan on coming. So close yet so far…….man I can’t wait!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 12, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Who was supposed to fix the roads?


I thought it was the logging company. I'm still not clear on exactly what happened. I got the news via text message Wednesday evening while I was at work. I'm planning on meeting up with the club president to get my money back probably Sunday afternoon. Hopefully I'll get some better information then.

Back on topic. I've started working my network of friend to try and find an opening. I'd really prefer to find a club close to home since I do a lot of hunting during the week because of my work schedule. Fingers crossed that something comes up.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2022)

Managed a quick trip to lease yesterday. Pulled a couple cards. Since the timber was thinned late summer last year there has been an explosion of growth in dog fennel. Camera location that got good pics last year did ok until mid May. After that 2 pics with deer, scattered in with over 400 pics of dog fennel swaying in the breeze. Second card was much better though several pics of yotes including several of baby yotes. This is the biggest buck on camera so far.



3 more cameras i didn't check as not enough time. Was an enjoyable time in the woods. Short but sweet.
Gotta mow some access trails soon. A lot of places look like this. Took this pic at eye level.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 12, 2022)

Assembling a feeder, and loading the truck. Tmrw gets split between two property’s. 
Loc on, Feeder, plot spray

Another loc on and plot spray,

Moving 2 feeders and a ground blind,

Going to be busy tmrw.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 12, 2022)

Worked on salvaging an old tower stand and checked some cameras. Moved a feeder and sprayed my main plot on my farm yesterday. Put in a full day until the thunderstorms had me soaked and running for the truck.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 12, 2022)

Took a camper to a lease and set it up.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 12, 2022)

Got the truck loaded 500 lbs of corn two climbers a ladder stand ground blind two sets of climbing sticks. Gonna put up the ladder stand place blind and climbers out to air out check 5 cameras and add corn. Put out 6 new cameras and corn and scout. Yeah gonna be a long day and drive 400 miles and 5 total hours driving be back home by 7 tomorrow night. Leaving at 5 am. Bout that time men !


----------



## dang (Aug 12, 2022)

My arrows shipped!!!
Wooooooo!

*29 days!*


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 12, 2022)

Discussed with my wife about bombing the house. Have seen a couple of roaches and spiders are getting into the garage. Instead of going to local hotel we will go to camp. Plans are spending Sunday night, maybe Monday too. Hard to decide since we retired. Decisions!!!


----------



## Monroespapa (Aug 13, 2022)

Walked the woods with Martha.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2022)

Printed out harvest record


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Took a camper to a lease and set it up.


Getting ready aren’t you


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 13, 2022)

Cut the weeds and spring mix off my food plot old garden spot behind the house got a bag of fall mix to go in next month


----------



## sea trout (Aug 13, 2022)

Started the bush hoggin procedures. It felt GREAT to be at the club for a day!


----------



## dang (Aug 13, 2022)

Ordered a mattress topper for the tent!

*28 days!*


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 14, 2022)

Worked on my little 20 acre suburban honey hole next to my house yesterday. Got a small kill plot worked up, feeder and protein block added, ladder stand hung, and lanes trimmed out. There are 2 big 7pts in here that look cool. Both 4+ so if one sticks around and steps out in daylight like they have been he’ll  take a golf cart ride back home!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2022)

dang said:


> Ordered a mattress topper for the tent!
> 
> *28 days!*


Can’t hide money! I’d like to see your new toys invoices total. Wait, no, I’d rather not. I doubt you need the recall either

I cleaned up the .22 mag so I can take it deer scouting next week! I cannot find my extended magazine though……making nuts!


----------



## dang (Aug 14, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Can’t hide money! I’d like to see your new toys invoices total. Wait, no, I’d rather not. I doubt you need the recall either
> 
> I cleaned up the .22 mag so I can take it deer scouting next week! I cannot find my extended magazine though……making nuts!


Hahahahaha id rather not add it all up. But while we’re on the topic I had the wife order a portable fan that can run off battery packs as well this am.

And…*27 days!*


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 14, 2022)

Bought 1061 lbs of corn yesterday and filled the feeder , filled the water trough and refreshed the cell cam with new batteries and Sdcard . Cleaned up the camper and set a half dozen mouse traps , them little sucker will invade a camper in the woods during the off season ?


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh yea, I sat on the front porch of the camper at sunup sipping a hot cup of coffee and enjoying the cool morning fresh air of the country


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 14, 2022)

Went to club. Put climbers out to air out. Put up a ladder stand in a draw surrounded by pines. Put our 450 pounds of corn at 9 different locations. Put out an additional 5 cameras. Put out a ground blind and brushed it in. . Long day lots or work hope it pays off, if not I enjoyed spending time with my mini me and making memories.

Ground blind and views 

One of the trails at the ground blind site

Ladder stand and views


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> Bought 1061 lbs of corn yesterday and filled the feeder , filled the water trough and refreshed the cell cam with new batteries and Sdcard . Cleaned up the camper and set a half dozen mouse traps , them little sucker will invade a camper in the woods during the off season ?



Why such an odd amount?


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 14, 2022)

Finished shooting lanes on island. Sadly found out a doe we loving call the corn pile doe, as she will literally stand there and wait on you to pour corn out for her, lost her fawn. No pictures of the fawn in over 10 days and no sighting with her today. It appears something happened to it sadly.


----------



## jhanie79 (Aug 14, 2022)

Filled feeders. Deployed cameras.  Killed a boar ?


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 14, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Why such an odd amount?


its what it came to when My 55 Gal. drums were full


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 14, 2022)

I went for a walk this morning, saw a decent buck at the creek. 
Cut my grass and looked at my chestnuts. 1 lived, 1 died. I forgot to look at the other 2. 
Cut around my pawpaw patch, they look healthy, hoping next year will produce, they got froze this year. They are about 5-6 years old and 10-20 foot tall. And have numerous sprouts too that I need to relocate.
Bushhogged my pasture and some other areas. need a bigger mower and sharp blades. Tractor needs a battery, tire tube and service. Thats getting scheduled soon, hopefully. 
Pulled my camera cards, aint looked at them yet but had a decent wide buck on the last one, too far away to really tell but looked good.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Went to club. Put climbers out to air out. Put up a ladder stand in a draw surrounded by pines. Put our 450 pounds of corn at 9 different locations. Put out an additional 5 cameras. Put out a ground blind and brushed it in. . Long day lots or work hope it pays off, if not I enjoyed spending time with my mini me and making memories.
> 
> Ground blind and views
> View attachment 1169872View attachment 1169873View attachment 1169874View attachment 1169875
> ...


Love love love! Thanks for sharing the pictures! Bet that was a fun day in a Nice patch of woods!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2022)

Spent the morning checking/moving a few cams and ended the fun with a tailgate lunch


----------



## slow motion (Aug 15, 2022)

Got some pics from a cell cam I put out Thursday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2022)

Got my new Powerline box stand put up on Saturday.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 15, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Love love love! Thanks for sharing the pictures! Bet that was a fun day in a Nice patch of woods!


Man it sure was !


----------



## kevin17 (Aug 15, 2022)

Day dreamed all day on the job about killing a big old buck!!


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Picked up the last thing I needed for the season. 2 sets of replacement cables for my climbers.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2022)

Went and got some Carhartt seat covers put on my truck seats. 
Then went and spent about 4 hours bush-hogging.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 15, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got my new Powerline box stand put up on Saturday.
> View attachment 1170103
> View attachment 1170104
> View attachment 1170105
> ...


Now that is nice.


----------



## dang (Aug 15, 2022)

Mattress topper delivered last night so I pitched the rooftop tent in the driveway and took my first test run at sleepin in it. Was real comfortable. Got a few adjustments to make but overall I am feelin good about it. 
Ready for season, won’t be long!

*26 days!*


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 15, 2022)

Hung 2 lock ons, 2 life lines, 

sprayed 3 plots. 

Hit a plot with some lime, 10-10-10. Got the seed down to my buddy, he’s going to turn it over and plant it for me end of this month.

Got several more to spray, and prep. But they’ve all been bush hogged.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 15, 2022)

I went to my friend's farm where I hunt today.
I am still nursing a seriously painful back so I told him to be gentle on the golf cart.
I filled four feeders, put out mineral blocks and trail cams.
I put out my first ever cellular trail cam. Pictures of us were nice and clean, really anxious to get my first deer "ping".
My friend was just gifted a Remington 740 carbine in 30-06 that he killed his first deer with 42 years ago. The old gentleman who let him borrow the rifle is inn bad health and he wanted him to have the rifle.
It shot great with no problems and touched three holes with open sights at 60 yards.
I tried to sight in my new Henry 308 single shot but apparently the lighter hammer spring is too light. Dented the primers but no bang. I put the original spring back in and will try it again next trip to the farm.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got my new Powerline box stand put up on Saturday.
> View attachment 1170103
> View attachment 1170104
> View attachment 1170105
> ...


This might be the best looking box stand I’ve ever seen! I love the way it looks like it’s IN the tree!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> This might be the best looking box stand I’ve ever seen! I love the way it looks like it’s IN the tree!


It also has custom curtains and a urinal.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Still grinding in the search for a place to hunt this season. Found out last night that I MAY have a spot in Hancock County. Waiting to hear if I'm going to be able to hunt it but my hopes are up. If I do get it, it's going to be a mad dash to scope out the property and get some stands up before the season.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 16, 2022)

Off work but I've let paperwork and other business related stuff pile up so working from home. Wearing this shirt though.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 16, 2022)

Found a bargain on Rustoleum camo spray paint $2.99 each. I bought several cans.
 Also a deal on bar and chain oil $2.99 a quart. 

“The Store” at Winder.


----------



## dang (Aug 16, 2022)

Arrows hve been delivered and assembled. Gonna head out now and take some shots do a little tuning. 

*25 days!*


----------



## Monroespapa (Aug 16, 2022)

Since I saw all the “specialty” laundry detergents years ago, I started making my own out of old slivers of ivory soap bars melted down in water and then mixed with unscented ammonia. A gallon ends up costing a couple of bucks and it works well. For camo, I dye old khakis and shirts and own very little factory stuff. Yeah, I’m cheap. Started on that today.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 16, 2022)

Did some scouting this AM and tacked a tree alongside some monster white oaks. I marked that tree on my HuntStand app. I marked another tree too. This one had a danger symbol and was marked as one to avoid! I didn’t need to mark it, I’ll remember when I walk by this one!


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 17, 2022)

Just knock on the door and tell them your walking through.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 17, 2022)

Cut out new sides for our box blind so dad can put some paint on them . Man that lumber has gone up lately.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 17, 2022)

https://www.ruralking.com/behrens-g...UtjuZ9hEJOw5DG2gtWhoC-oYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
I bought two of these metal buckets from Lowes. I am attaching the Moultrie all in one feeder motors to them and will spray with a little paint to make them pretty.
It makes a squirrel and raccoon proof feeder. Nothing for them to hang on too to get to the motor and the lid is locked on by the handle.
They make a 10 gallon one also but I cannot lift it over my head full of corn to hang it after filling.
I usually make a L brace out of 2x4's and ratchet strap it to a tree and hang the bucket on the end.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 17, 2022)

Bought a couple new stands. Snuck off to deer camp. Pulled some cards. Wandered a little. Nice temp to be in the woods.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2022)

Checked  a card and pulled a cam. Decided this spot I loved so much wasn’t a good spot. I’m learning though and I Had a great walk and almost got a shot at a pig! First I’ve seen in a long time so it was a most excellent morning!


----------



## dang (Aug 17, 2022)

*24 days!*


----------



## ugajay (Aug 18, 2022)

Yesterday evening took my 4 year old to the woods and let him pick which end of a food plot to put the tower stand I'm building. It's got to be big enough for me, him and my dad


----------



## 7 point (Aug 18, 2022)

ugajay said:


> Yesterday evening took my 4 year old to the woods and let him pick which end of a food plot to put the tower stand I'm building. It's got to be big enough for me, him and my dad


That's what it's all about enjoys those times with them


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 18, 2022)

Found some new skull hooks on Amazon and hung a crossbow buck in the living room.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 18, 2022)

Very nice I like that


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 18, 2022)

Tried to plow old garden spot now food plot. Hard as a rock


----------



## slow motion (Aug 18, 2022)

Opened box of new stand I bought yesterday. Separated nuts and bolts into ziplocks and added a note of description to each. Then placed all that info larger ziplock. A bit anal but there's so many different sizes.


----------



## flatwoods (Aug 18, 2022)

Couldn't stay away anymore. In west central Illinois for a week or so. Just loafing and getting my mind right.
Man it's beautiful here.
Going to see what comes out in this little hidden spot this evening from a distance.


----------



## flatwoods (Aug 18, 2022)

So much for keeping my distance.


----------



## dang (Aug 18, 2022)

Put my bow case back together and got everything in it I’ll need for the season (including extra release). This weeks work whooped me good…hoping to do some stomping around this weekend 

*23 days!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2022)

Marinated some wild pig tenderloin and deer heart for a Blackstone dinner at camp tonight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2022)

Sitting in a brand new blind. My #1 stand just replaced with a new roof. Like the sliding windows. I’m dry and it’s raining so that’s a plus. After these.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 19, 2022)

Fill feeders, work on the box blind, seeding plots in the morning.


----------



## dang (Aug 19, 2022)

Headed squirrel huntin with my buddy in the AM. Gonna check a few of my deer spots and check rifle zeros after. 

*22 days!*


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2022)

Worked on a bush hog tail wheel 

Worked on an all purpose plow

Worked on a deer stand 

Started a new salt lick


----------



## dang (Aug 20, 2022)

Put 3 miles in doing some scouting. First time in a long time I forgot my gun on a hunt…so squirrel hunting turned into scouting (which it would’ve been anyways)…found some really good deer sign and got fired up for the season!

*21 days!*


----------



## dang (Aug 20, 2022)

Also shot the bow and my arrows are flying like darts. Shot about 50-60 arrows with my buddy and it was a night and day difference when our arrows hit the target. Bow quieted down a good bit and mine are absolutely ROCKIN’ the 3d target …noticeably. The sacrifice will certainly be drop and pin gap especially past 40 yards but I don’t anticipate shooting past 30 ever for a whitetail. Very pleased overall …was a good day


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 20, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Worked on a bush hog tail wheel
> 
> Worked on an all purpose plow
> 
> ...


If you use farm equipment you are always tearing something up


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2022)

So my friend called me at work today. He said “we have to go to Ohio and kill a buck, before we come home from Kentucky!” His sister has land and he always talk’s their place up about deer……of course I said let’s goooo!!  I just told the wife and we’re good! I think it’s gonna be a great season!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 21, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> So my friend called me at work today. He said “we have to go to Ohio and kill a buck, before we come home from Kentucky!” His sister has land and he always talk’s their place up about deer……of course I said let’s goooo!!  I just told the wife and we’re good! I think it’s gonna be a great season!



All seasons are GREAT !!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 21, 2022)

Put batteries in 5 trailcams, at 12 batteries per cam, I am battery broke, LOL....  Will deploy them in the next few weeks.


----------



## fatback (Aug 21, 2022)

Spent yesterday getting a couple of stands moved and set up in new spots, got shooting lanes trimmed on a couple others, changed our camera cards. Did the same last weekend on another spot I hunt. Got the majority of pre- season work done. Plan on spraying herbicide on a couple of spots today. It’ll be here soon. On another note, everybody working in the woods this time of year make sure to stay hydrated. Looked like I’d been in the swimming pool when we got done yesterday. It was hot and humid for sure.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 21, 2022)

Spent 3 hrs yesterday afternoon bush hogging interior roads.  Always like clean interior roads as we approach fall.  Ain't much gonna happen for us until the end of September when we sniff the rain forecast for planting.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 21, 2022)

Got the tractor to my lease, will start raking road beds tomorrow. They spot cut timber so there are a few cow trails that need cleaning. Will also start putting trail cams back out tomorrow. Had to bring them all in due to cutting. May bust some dirt up this week to prep for food plots by Labor Day.


----------



## dang (Aug 21, 2022)

Sent about 50 arrows down range. Walked my property and spray painted some trees that need removed from the tornado damage in the late winter / spring to finally establish a legitimate trail system

*20 days!*


----------



## Blackston (Aug 21, 2022)

Fed the goats


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2022)

Bout to head out to camp. Little tractor is loaded and strapped down. Gonna mow some food plots and skidder trails. Sorry dog fennel but you gotta go.


----------



## antharper (Aug 22, 2022)

Took my little buddy to the lease yesterday ! Fed the deers and checked a few cameras .


----------



## Waddams (Aug 22, 2022)

Sweated out about 8.5 lbs of water yesterday scouting a club I joined. Will be first season in the club. Had wanted to get out sooner to scout, but the last few months have been a literal blur.  Lots of planted pines with creeks flowing through. Everything super thick.

I'd wanted to get into it and see if I could find trails through it. I did. There were a few draws in particular that fed down to where two big creeks come together in a low swampy area. I'd wanted to check for trails paralleling and perpendicular/crossing the creeks in the draws, and see if I found old rubs and what not in them. I did. And some not so old rubs too.

Weather app had said cloudy, a little rain here and there. Nope, just wet, sunny, hot and sauna like muggy conditions. I wore my briar chaps and snake gaitors - kept me from being shredded but I could ring drops out of my pant legs and shirt when I was done. Set 2 cameras looking on mineral licks, and have a few spots picked out to watch the trails and intersections I found. Enough variety that I have multiple options now depending on wind direction. 

Still feel a bit worn out. Need another day of rehydrating to be totally right again.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 22, 2022)

Waddams said:


> Sweated out about 8.5 lbs of water yesterday scouting a club I joined. Will be first season in the club. Had wanted to get out sooner to scout, but the last few months have been a literal blur.  Lots of planted pines with creeks flowing through. Everything super thick.
> 
> I'd wanted to get into it and see if I could find trails through it. I did. There were a few draws in particular that fed down to where two big creeks come together in a low swampy area. I'd wanted to check for trails paralleling and perpendicular/crossing the creeks in the draws, and see if I found old rubs and what not in them. I did. And some not so old rubs too.
> 
> ...


Way to get after it! Hydrating is part of my daily, every day! BTW-I never get headaches either, ever…..unless I skip a few days so I contribute that to the agua! 

I just ordered a stationary exercise bike. I was planning on getting one as part of my rehab after my shoulder surgery. But The one I was watching went on sale so I went ahead and ordered it.  I’m as concerned about my legs as my shoulder to be honest. I get a lot of steps in at work so being out 4-6 months is concerning.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2022)

Feeders filled, roads trimmed back, 5 plots sprayed with glyco, new feeder up at a lil farm im giving more attention to this year. Still got to do 1 more feeder and stand. New stick bow out for delivery should be a super sweet shooter for this September.


----------



## bany (Aug 22, 2022)

Fresh


----------



## dang (Aug 22, 2022)

Dodged a pretty big scare this morning. Woke up to a text from my BIL…said the deep freezer stopped working. Luckily we caught it early enough. Everything in it was between partially and fully defrosted, but still good and cold. I was able to get the ~40-50lbs of ground and a bit of sausage, few packs of livers and some squirrel shoved into the beer fridge freezer. Only things I lost were probably long gone anyway….had a few bags of shanks that the vac seal broke on and they were sitting in water in the bottom. Threw those out. Overall could have been much worse. I’ll be ordering some cheap freezer alarms from Amazon today and if anyone has any recommendations on a deep freeze besides the Home Depot specials send me a link. Thinking about a stand up one…so I don’t have to constantly dig around. Also hoping to get the broken one diagnosed and maybe fix it and convert it to an ice maker down the line. 

*19 days!*


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 22, 2022)

Cut 27 trees down. And hinge cut another 12 im exhausted. But have to do the work for the future.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 23, 2022)

Buddy did a plot for me yesterday, might be a touch early. But we took a chance, he’s got water pumps to help it Along if the weather fails. Hit with, buck forage oats, Durana, chicory, then a lil bit of over seeding with ICP and soybeans incase a bow hunt arises. Got hit with 1/8th inch of rain today with several more days of showers projected. This is a buddies farm, so I got my spots squared up there before I focus on the bulk at the club that still needs to be done.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 23, 2022)

Washed and packed all my early season hunting clothes.


----------



## dang (Aug 23, 2022)

Mowed around the feeder and replaced the battery, got the yella acorns flowin in the front yard feeder again. Put a cell cam on it, workin through some technical difficulties with the camera. We like watchin the deer out front, so hopefully I can get it fully runnin tomorrow. 

*18 days!*


----------



## charlie81 (Aug 23, 2022)

Well I went to go check my cameras but there was a train blocking the access rd


----------



## slow motion (Aug 24, 2022)

Yesterday now, but I put together a couple stands. Both same. Purchased same day. First no prob. Second was fabricated after a long night of heavy drinking. Or perhaps during. Holes were punched instead of drilled and with an oval press so a little loose motion. Some of the plugs didn't completely break free and were in the way of the bolt. One hole was an 1.5 inch off and I had to redrill. Still good stands though. Come on fall.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2022)

Bought a new Rivers Edge ladder stand. Scoping out a small fridge for camp. Mrs. elfiii's broke ankle is gonna heal in the nick of time.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 24, 2022)

Read thru thread on Cull Bucks. Learned a lot. Good info up in there.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2022)

Triple C said:


> Read thru thread on Cull Bucks. Learned a lot. Good info up in there.


----------



## dang (Aug 24, 2022)

Few rounds of arrows. Focusing on closer distances inside of 30 and shooting through crp grass from seated and kneeling. Gotta go fix my cell cam here when I wrap up work.

*17 days!*


----------



## slow motion (Aug 24, 2022)

Picked up a 19 99 archery caddy from Academy. Quite impressed. Even has a cupholder.







Had to try it out.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 24, 2022)

Activated a new Spartan GoLive


----------



## 7 point (Aug 24, 2022)

We wore dad out at the lease over the weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2022)

Triple C said:


> Read thru thread on Cull Bucks. Learned a lot. Good info up in there.



I haven’t felt led to read all that. Since you did could you please summarize the thread in 40 words or less.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2022)

7 point said:


> We wore dad out at the lease over the weekend.View attachment 1172124



It’s not hard to wear us Senior deer hunters out for the short term. But we have stood the test long term. Glad to see y’all are enjoying your deer hunting stuff together !!???


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 24, 2022)

Today I Picked up my Montana Mule deer  I took in October of 2020!  Not a huge buck by any stretch but he was aged at 7.5 years old and that makes him a trophy in my book. Especially coming from the ground that gets pounded as hard as the ground he was taken on.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2022)

Walked a new to me bottom at the Forest. Found some decent sign but I’m thinking this place must be good and should get better. I did see some deer, but I also found a whole lot of trees that were killed the slow death way. Pretty much all of them were sweetgums or some type of hickory varieties.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2022)

Found some other cool stuff, but didn’t harvest anything.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2022)

That shelf or bracket is good to eat right? I did break off a small piece to take a closer look and wit was really nice inside


----------



## slow motion (Aug 25, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I haven’t felt led to read all that. Since you did could you please summarize the thread in 40 words or less.



Opinion 1: Some deers are good. Some deers are bad. Kill only the bad ones. If you think differently than me you are a moron.

Opinion 2 :All deers are bad. Kill them all. If you think differently than me you are a moron.

A little over 40 though so I guess I'm disqualified from the essay contest.


----------



## dang (Aug 25, 2022)

Few rounds of arrows this afternoon, maybe 20-25. Practiced hard quartering shots both directions. I settled in towards the end. Also got the cell cam figured out so she’s sending pics now!

*16 days!*


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2022)

Shot my bow after I got home from work around 3:30. Walked outside 15 minutes later to see a doe feeding along side of my bow target. The arrows I sent to the target were still in it as she fed next to it for 10 minutes. 30 yards and she offered a lot of shots for my trigger finger!?


----------



## dang (Aug 25, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> Shot my bow after I got home from work around 3:30. Walked outside 15 minutes later to see a doe feeding along side of my bow target. The arrows I sent to the target were still in it as she fed next to it for 10 minutes. 30 yards and she offered a lot of shots for my trigger finger!?


Any idea what she was eatin on?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Any idea what she was eatin on?


Clover! My wife doesn’t know but our entire yard is planted as a food plot! 
I live in the woods and have no HOA!


----------



## dang (Aug 25, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> Clover! My wife doesn’t know but our entire yard is planted as a food plot!
> I live in the woods and have no HOA!


Nice! I’ve thought about doin that to my front   as well!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Nice! I’ve thought about doin that to my front   as well!


Do it, it works! Especially come late December and January!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Opinion 1: Some deers are good. Some deers are bad. Kill only the bad ones. If you think differently than me you are a moron.
> 
> Opinion 2 :All deers are bad. Kill them all. If you think differently than me you are a moron.
> 
> A little over 40 though so I guess I'm disqualified from the essay contest.



I figured as much. 

In the 21 years since we started here we have had that thread hundreds of times.


----------



## Jimmypop (Aug 25, 2022)

I started mowing the place so that I can see'em coming .


----------



## Triple C (Aug 26, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I haven’t felt led to read all that. Since you did could you please summarize the thread in 40 words or less.


Yep - Deer hunting brings out the very best of human nature.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 26, 2022)

Most every morning at first light I shoot one arrow. Most every evening at at dusk I shoot one arrow (one is likely how many shots I’ll get at the deer so I have to be tuned in - that’s my mindset on those two shots).

Usually shoot 10 to 15 arrows a couple of other times a day.

Gotta feed my deer tomorrow and move some cameras. Need to check stands and check straps.


----------



## dang (Aug 26, 2022)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Most every morning at first light I shoot one arrow. Most every evening at at dusk I shoot one arrow (one is likely how many shots I’ll get at the deer so I have to be tuned in - that’s my mindset on those two shots).
> 
> Usually shoot 10 to 15 arrows a couple of other times a day.
> 
> Gotta feed my deer tomorrow and move some cameras. Need to check stands and check straps.


I’m gonna start doing that I like that. Sent about 25 down range today. Work day on the club tomorrow. 

*15 days!*


----------



## antharper (Aug 26, 2022)

Bought this from a guy at work. Didn’t need it but for a hundred bucks I’ll figure out something to do with it . Probably work good for me and my new 3 year old hunting buddy ?


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bargain


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 27, 2022)

So far, I checked my cell cameras, drank coffee on from porch and watched ZERO cars go by on dirt road. 

Gonna have to get my hind end on the Deere and start mowing paths and food plots just shortly. 

Hard to believe but we will be planting oats, wheat and clover in 5 weeks…


----------



## Milkman (Aug 27, 2022)

antharper said:


> Bought this from a guy at work. Didn’t need it but for a hundred bucks I’ll figure out something to do with it . Probably work good for me and my new 3 year old hunting buddy ?View attachment 1172607View attachment 1172608



That’s about $500+ retail value. You done ok ?

Here’s a quad pod I built a roof over using a truck bed liner.


----------



## jhanie79 (Aug 27, 2022)

It took me a minute to decipher


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 27, 2022)

The top 2 on the list went hard horned one on Wednesday night one on Thursday night. And the 10 looks just as good all slicked out as he did with velvet. Walked into the number 1 bow stand to make sure nothing had come doen in the afternoon storms and was greeted with 5 deer milling around. Watched for a minute or so then slipped out without disturbing them.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 27, 2022)

Me and my boys walked around a little acreage we just got permission to hunt on.  Picked a couple trees for stands and found a small antler shed.  Lotsa deer sign, it’s looking promising!  Gonna bushhog some of it tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 27, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Me and my boys walked around a little acreage we just got permission to hunt on.  Picked a couple trees for stands and found a small antler shed.  Lotsa deer sign, it’s looking promising!  Gonna bushhog some of it tomorrow.



GOOD STUFF!!!!

Please take time to treasure spending time in the woods with those boys. Lifelong memories are happening whether y’all realize it or not.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 27, 2022)

Milkman said:


> GOOD STUFF!!!!
> 
> Please take time to treasure spending time in the woods with those boys. Lifelong memories are happening whether y’all realize it or not.


So true, they are 15 and 17 and time is moving on.  A few things that happened that seem insignificant, but are really memories being made.  We spent time identifying several different trees and shrubs.  Saw and watched one of those big yellow hornets. Found a shed. Saw one heck of a spider web shaped like a big funnel. I’ll post a pic when I have better service. Found many old rubs, talked about the numerous orb weaver spiders hanging around. Found a large hole in the middle of the woods, guessing a stump rotted out. It was easily 6 feet deep and 10 feet across.  Found a white pine that isn’t common in our area, and what we believe was a black oak.  Noticed the gray leaves on the ground, indicating that spot holds water during the winter and isn’t a great spot for a ground blind. Saw a huge willow oak covered with poison ivy. Found some old metal feeders that the landowner used for the pigs he used to raise.  Lots of chewed up pine cones that squirrels had tore apart. Most of all the walk got us excited about all of the deer we are going to see this season!


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 27, 2022)

Good stuff fireman. I mowed a field and filled and replaced the battery in a feeder. Its pouring rain now. Relaxing with a reeb.


----------



## dang (Aug 27, 2022)

Work day at the club. I’m wore out.

*14 days!*


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 27, 2022)

Work day at our club too wore plum out. I have cut and trim enough limbs to start a logging business with


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 27, 2022)

Spent the last 2 days riding the tractor cutting roads and other assorted areas. One more day to go cutting


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 28, 2022)

Got to thinking about all of the public land opportunities available and applied for quota hunts, state park hunts and even the hog hunts on Ossabaw. Probably won't get picked for the Ossabaw hunts but it's still worth a shot. Been plotting on my backup plans for this season. Think I might go ask my neighbor if I can get permission to hunt his 50 acres. It's right around the corner from the house and he doesn't hunt anymore.


----------



## flatwoods (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Timberman (Aug 28, 2022)

Sprayed food plots, set up two blinds, moved cameras, filled feeders,
 cleared trail, cleaned up around camp.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Aug 28, 2022)

Spent the past two days doing everything you can imagine to prepare the property for the upcoming season!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 28, 2022)

Shooting the xbow with the grandkids

https://forum.gon.com/threads/usele...ood-1-180-times.1024135/page-18#post-13542805


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 28, 2022)

Reloaded feeders and set over a 1/2 dozen cameras yesterday.
Had this youngster show up within 30 minutes of filling a bag feeder.
We'll be saving him for later.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 28, 2022)

Mowed a couple of big fields at the farm hoping to attract a few doves for next weekend.  Had decent amount of millet in it plus a bunch of grass.


----------



## dang (Aug 28, 2022)

Another afternoon at the club, walkin some areas. I’m tired. 
We’re officially under 2 weeks!

*13 days!*


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 28, 2022)

Shot my bow this morning. Battery died in my range finder, which happens to be a strange size so ordered a replacement for it. Stands are all in place, lanes are all cleared, deer inventory for this time of year is done, amd now we wait.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 28, 2022)

dang said:


> Another afternoon at the club, walkin some areas. I’m tired.
> We’re officially under 2 weeks!
> 
> *13 days!*



Tell us again what it is you are timing down to.


----------



## dang (Aug 28, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Tell us again what it is you are timing down to.


September 10


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 28, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Continuing by popular demand !!!


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 28, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> Clover! My wife doesn’t know but our entire yard is planted as a food plot!
> I live in the woods and have no HOA!


Clover makes a great yard. Most dont like the white flowers but the bees do. Stays green almost all year and is self seeding. And pretty cheap. 
And everything likes to eat it. 
Been growing it for 10+ years Ive owned my place, see deer all the time, rabbits, groundhogs, etc. 
Im in the woods too, no HOA or neighbors for that matter. (that I can see)


----------



## Monroespapa (Aug 28, 2022)

Bought some 6” foam to make a mattress for the back of the truck.


----------



## Monroespapa (Aug 29, 2022)

Looked at past harvest records to determine my vacation time, same time as usual, might change a little if I get the 1st Clybel quota.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 29, 2022)

Working at a lease

Did some spraying of the devil weed (aka as sicklepod)

Sprinkled some corn in front of a camera. 

Put up, weighted down, and tied off my 12x12 tent that I park my golf cart under

Cut grass at camp house.


----------



## dang (Aug 29, 2022)

Sweat a lot, but got a camera and a stand hung. 

*12 days*
Until GA deer season ?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 30, 2022)

Me and my oldest Grandboy done a little more road raking after timber cutting. Put some corn and cams out.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 30, 2022)

Getting ready to sell a bunch of stuff.
If that counts


----------



## Milkman (Aug 30, 2022)

Did a little more spraying 

Put 2 new ratchet straps on a ladder stand 

Cleared a couple of dead trees from roadways 

Identified a location for another tripod stand.


----------



## reflexman (Aug 30, 2022)

Yep dont forget to check those straps guys.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bare shafted a recurve to some arrows I’m trying to get set up


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 31, 2022)

Started my morning yesterday getting the MRI on right shoulder. Also got over a bug that hit me this weekend. I Put the exercise bike together and gave it a spin, this morning too. I am very pleased with the exercise bike……very pleased for $139!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 31, 2022)

Nobody updated us on how many days till bow season yesterday. 

Is @dang MIA ????


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2022)

Haven't had a chance to do much of anything in the last couple months,. Explained in Seminole Co. Ramblings. But I've had to put up electric fence to keep deer from eating my plants and grapes here at home.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 31, 2022)

I mowed 2 small foodplots this morning before it got hot. Done for the day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2022)

Got mine and The Lady`s snake boots and cold weather boots oiled up. Knife tetched up, and new windshield on the hunting buggy.


----------



## campboy (Aug 31, 2022)

applied for 2 quota hunts


----------



## dang (Aug 31, 2022)

shot the bow, looked at some trail cam pics! Man we’re getting close here in GA!

*10 days!*


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 31, 2022)

Climbed a tree and sat in my saddle for a few hours this am at Pinelog. I had the .22 mag with me so it was a chance to practice maneuvers with the rifle, vs the bow. Using the backband loosely, I was able to use it as a rest with my hand. I feel a lot better using my saddle on a rifle hunt now too. 
 I also renewed my license in the field while Mr Green Jeans was filling out my warning for hunting without a license 
I thought it was on auto renewal but apparently not…….it is now, again. Glad I just got a warning.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 31, 2022)

Shot my muzzleloader. Learned that letting it slide down the corner and slam the floor can make a scope be off by 18 inches.  
Got it back close but will clean it and fine tune it another day.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 31, 2022)

My friend put in two food plots. We are going to have 4 this year instead of six. Cost is just too high for seed, fertilizer and lime.
We checked and moved cams. I have five regular and my first cell cam. I am enjoying the cell cam.
We are seeing several nice bucks but only at night and lots of does all day.
Checked out a couple of stands and put new straps on them.
Moved a 50 gallon feeder higher and fixed the motor.
Shot my new Henry Single Shot 308 got 1" at 100 which is the best I can do even from a lead sled.
Headed for the A/C!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 31, 2022)

Talked with a guy about possibly joining a lease in Oconee County. I liked what I heard so I'm planning on meeting with him Monday afternoon to look at the property.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 31, 2022)

Checked in on the “I’m done with corn n baiting” thread. Hope this counts. Bout to check in on the CWD poll. 

May get a 2’fer credit.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 31, 2022)

frankwright said:


> My friend put in two food plots. We are going to have 4 this year instead of six. Cost is just too high for seed, fertilizer and lime.
> We checked and moved cams. I have five regular and my first cell cam. I am enjoying the cell cam.
> We are seeing several nice bucks but only at night and lots of does all day.
> Checked out a couple of stands and put new straps on them.
> ...


He's already planting this early?


----------



## dang (Aug 31, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Shot my muzzleloader. Learned that letting it slide down the corner and slam the floor can make a scope be off by 18 inches.
> Got it back close but will clean it and fine tune it another day.


That hurts. My buddy dropped his (rifle), we went out awhile back and it took about 6 shots before we realized the scope mount was loose


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Climbed a tree and sat in my saddle for a few hours this am at Pinelog. I had the .22 mag with me so it was a chance to practice maneuvers with the rifle, vs the bow. Using the backband loosely, I was able to use it as a rest with my hand. I feel a lot better using my saddle on a rifle hunt now too.
> I also renewed my license in the field while Mr Green Jeans was filling out my warning for hunting without a license
> I thought it was on auto renewal but apparently not…….it is now, again. Glad I just got a warning.


That sounds like something I would do.  Hopefully you won't make the wall of shame.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 31, 2022)

Had that talk with the wife about the ebike thing…….now I gotta choose which one


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2022)

Triple C said:


> Yep - Deer hunting brings out the very best of human nature.



You should see what we delete. 

Here's what I did today.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 1, 2022)

How much is Durana now? Seems like I paid about $85 for that same bag 8 years ago.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> How much is Durana now? Seems like I paid about $85 for that same bag 8 years ago.



$199.54 at Amazon. There was another outfit that had it cheaper but once they threw in the shipping it was over $200.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> $199.54 at Amazon. There was another outfit that had it cheaper but once they threw in the shipping it was over $200.


Mine is still growing well, at some
Point will get some for son in laws orchard. Of course since he uses my mower he’ll get it slowly anyway.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Mine is still growing well, at some
> Point will get some for son in laws orchard. Of course since he uses my mower he’ll get it slowly anyway.



All of my plots are Durana clover. I just over seed the bare spots every year.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> All of my plots are Durana clover. I just over seed the bare spots every year.


You then have been getting some time on on your property, working and putting up stands etc.? Hope the wife is continuing to improve.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 1, 2022)

Midway order, hoodie for blacked out blind. Pistol ammo and nose jammer. 

White clover was on sale so grabbed some of that to over seed my Durana plot.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 1, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Had that talk with the wife about the ebike thing…….now I gotta choose which one


Don’t get a m2s ! Horrible customer service if you need it and you have to pay shipping both ways 300$ each way.. even if it isn’t of your doing and is new ! Will never buy from them again and not recommend anyone else to either.. if I was to do it over again I would get a 1000 watt mid drive motor if your going to do any kind of work or towing of a cart.. I like the back Cou mule and its the highest rated ebike for working with


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 1, 2022)

Boned out, chopped and bagged up 2 cooked boston butts that I bought from a co-worker's children's school fundraiser. That BBQ will make for easy suppers this season when I've been in the woods for most of the day. I spend most of the off season building up credit with the wife so I can hunt when deer season starts. I must be doing alright since we've been married over 18 years now.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 2, 2022)

I bid on an ebike this am. It’s the one I chose and the bidding ends this am in about an hour. If I win I’ll save $150. If not, I’ll order it later today. Pretty stoked!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 2, 2022)

Got a new-to-me XOP Renegade saddle/harness at about 50% off the cost of a new one. Looks to be in perfect condition and came with 2 Ropeman ascenders as well as the tree tether and linemans belt. Now to find the time to play with it and learn how to use it. Since I'm probably going to be joining a lease at the last minute for this season, I'm most likely not going to have a whole lot of time to scout and put up my ladder stands. I'm thinking on trying to use the saddle and climbing sticks to just bounce around a bit so I can be mobile and able to adjust as needed.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 2, 2022)

Bought some corn and will put out as I get ready for opening morning.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2022)

Called a couple of places getting pricing for 0-20-20 and 19-19-19. 

I am going to have to recover from sticker shock


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 2, 2022)

2 4 DB at work courtesy Keith Karr. 

I finished road mowing and unused clearing mowing yesterday. Still have to fertilize, over seed, and mow. This to be accomplished 3 weeks into the future. 

Yes, I had my sticker shock last week. I asked 0 20. 20 price when I bought the 2 4 DB


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> View attachment 1174141View attachment 1174142



What did you spray with?


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 2, 2022)

Milkman said:


> What did you spray with?


Clethodim 2E 3 weeks ago and 2 4 BD yesterday. Keith Karr did the spraying


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You should see what we delete.
> 
> Here's what I did today.
> 
> ...


Love em both!  I'll be planting more Durana in about a month of so.  Bought 4 of the exact same stands bout 5 months ago.  Two of em put together.  2 to go.  I'd hate to actually count the ladder stands I've got scattered across the property.  And sure ain't adding up the cost.  Lots of different makes.  Really like the Lockdown's.  Those suckers are planted to the tree once you get em set.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Called a couple of places getting pricing for 0-20-20 and 19-19-19.
> 
> I am going to have to recover from sticker shock


How much for the Triple 19?  I'm thinking about passing on fertilizer this year.  Haven't done a soil test in a couple of years.  I read where other guys across the country no longer use fertilizer if their soil has plenty of OM.  May do a test run and fert some and leave some without fert just to see how it does.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2022)

Triple C said:


> How much for the Triple 19?  I'm thinking about passing on fertilizer this year.  Haven't done a soil test in a couple of years.  I read where other guys across the country no longer use fertilizer if their soil has plenty of OM.  May do a test run and fert some and leave some without fert just to see how it does.



Athens Seed $38 for 50 lb on the 19-19-19


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2022)

Mercy.


----------



## Bud Man (Sep 2, 2022)

I bought 2000 lbs of 17-17-17 ouch ? $995.00. last year it was $482.00


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 3, 2022)

I won!


ditchdoc24 said:


> Got a new-to-me XOP Renegade saddle/harness at about 50% off the cost of a new one. Looks to be in perfect condition and came with 2 Ropeman ascenders as well as the tree tether and linemans belt. Now to find the time to play with it and learn how to use it. Since I'm probably going to be joining a lease at the last minute for this season, I'm most likely not going to have a whole lot of time to scout and put up my ladder stands. I'm thinking on trying to use the saddle and climbing sticks to just bounce around a bit so I can be mobile and able to adjust as needed.


woohoo!! Got a deal right before season? Great find!

I won that auction so I just bought an ebike. I pray it’s not junk and I’m bout to start on a basket and bow mount mod! Thankfully, it’s got a sturdy looking back rack already so it should be easy to do…….hope this ain’t another rabbit hole


----------



## jmac7469 (Sep 3, 2022)

Shot the bow this morning. Its fun shooting highly accurate weapons ???? gonna lay around the house and enjoy the first real day of football. My high school won a heck of a ge last night. Always good to see family. Friday nights are about the only time we see each other much these days.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 3, 2022)

Got a family reunion the 17th in Ohio, but didn’t think I could go due to no single day type coverage for vacation days. I was reminded that there is almost always weekly coverage. Hmm …….I canceled my Christmas week(I’ll be out on short term anyway cause of the surgery) and got covered for the whole week. Not only can I go to the reunion now, but I managed to take off a week of early archery season in the process  With that and the ebike showing up, I’m bout to go crazy!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 3, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I won!
> 
> woohoo!! Got a deal right before season? Great find!
> 
> I won that auction so I just bought an ebike. I pray it’s not junk and I’m bout to start on a basket and bow mount mod! Thankfully, it’s got a sturdy looking back rack already so it should be easy to do…….hope this ain’t another rabbit hole


What did you get ? Pictures ?


----------



## rugerfan (Sep 3, 2022)

This morning, I put new laces in my hunting boots, measured 10 charges of BH 209 for my muzzleloader, and got all that stuff together, unboxed my new safety harness and tried it on.  Tried shooting my crossbow, ended up frustrated again with it, so now I guess I will go cut the grass.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 3, 2022)

Got the hunting camper all setup ! Won’t be long now


----------



## snooker1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Fixed the fence, finished adding on to the chicken coop, trimmed up some tree limbs, defrosted the freezer, put new blades on the mower and hung the new humming bird feeders. The last things on my honey do list before the start of the season.


----------



## Blackston (Sep 3, 2022)

I like the setup … and the Bike , one of them is in my wishlist ??


----------



## Bud Man (Sep 3, 2022)

plowed about 9 acres, getting ready for food plots. Got a question for everyone, when do y'all put fertilizer out ? Before you plant, while you plant, or after you plant ? On 9 acres I have the ability to broadcast, on seven acres it is only 12 ft wide and I can mix it with my seed in my drill. Just wondering how everyone else does it ? I've tried different ways over the years and wondering how everybody else has had success?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2022)

Mowing , trimming shooting lanes. Checking stands


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2022)

I found some 19-19-19 for $28.50 per 50 lb bag. Howington Supply at Jefferson.


----------



## Blackston (Sep 3, 2022)

Trimmed a few shootin lanes …. Knocked down some brush with the ToyView attachment 1174336


----------



## Blackston (Sep 3, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1174338plowed about 9 acres, getting ready for food plots. Got a question for everyone, when do y'all put fertilizer out ? Before you plant, while you plant, or after you plant ? On 9 acres I have the ability to broadcast, on seven acres it is only 12 ft wide and I can mix it with my seed in my drill. Just wondering how everyone else does it ? I've tried different ways over the years and wondering how everybody else has had success?


.  Little slice of paradise!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 3, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1174338plowed about 9 acres, getting ready for food plots. Got a question for everyone, when do y'all put fertilizer out ? Before you plant, while you plant, or after you plant ? On 9 acres I have the ability to broadcast, on seven acres it is only 12 ft wide and I can mix it with my seed in my drill. Just wondering how everyone else does it ? I've tried different ways over the years and wondering how everybody else has had success?


What I always did was plow fertilize seed culitpack/cover seed right before a rain somewhere around the end of September first two weeks of October always worked best for me. Never used a drill always broadcast my plots


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Got drawn for Mistletoe St Park.  It will be my 1st st Park hunt.

Set up this blind on my city limits spot.

Got absolutely ate up with chiggers ?


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 4, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> What did you get ? Pictures ?



Here it is. I save $200 over the buy it now price……..it hasn’t shipped yet and with the holidays it’ll probably take even longer. I’ve watched a lot of videos over the last few years and window shopped the whole time too. I honestly like the lower profile of the 20” vs the 26” wheels too. My theory is I may get better torque too.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 4, 2022)

Bud Man said:


> View attachment 1174338plowed about 9 acres, getting ready for food plots. Got a question for everyone, when do y'all put fertilizer out ? Before you plant, while you plant, or after you plant ? On 9 acres I have the ability to broadcast, on seven acres it is only 12 ft wide and I can mix it with my seed in my drill. Just wondering how everyone else does it ? I've tried different ways over the years and wondering how everybody else has had success?



That’s gorgeous right there!


----------



## Blackston (Sep 4, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> View attachment 1174470View attachment 1174471
> Here it is. I save $200 over the buy it now price……..it hasn’t shipped yet and with the holidays it’ll probably take even longer. I’ve watched a lot of videos over the last few years and window shopped the whole time too. I honestly like the lower profile of the 20” vs the 26” wheels too. My theory is I may get better torque too.


You already do more traveling than most …. You gonna be hard to handle with that !!!


----------



## rugerfan (Sep 4, 2022)

Sweet Bike!  @bfriendly 

Today I am sharpening knives while I watch it rain.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2022)

Cleaned muzzleloader from shooting a few days ago. 

Got out crossbow and 3D target. May shoot some today if weather allows.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Got drawn for Mistletoe St Park.  It will be my 1st st Park hunt.
> 
> Set up this blind on my city limits spot.
> 
> Got absolutely ate up with chiggers ?View attachment 1174440







https://forum.gon.com/threads/annual-tick-and-chigger-thread.1021486/


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> https://forum.gon.com/threads/annual-tick-and-chigger-thread.1021486/



Ticks and mosquitoes hardly bother me. 

Chiggers get me every year.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2022)

Blackston said:


> You already do more traveling than most …. You gonna be hard to handle with that !!!


Got a late message Tonight that it shipped(label created). It may not be on the back of kmacs truck yet, but at least we’re getting closer! How many more days?


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 5, 2022)

bfreindly, hope you like your bike. I use an elec golf cart and love it. I abuse it daily, it breaks, but cheap fixes. Past time to replace front end bushings.


----------



## jhanie79 (Sep 5, 2022)

Killed a hog at 5am. Scouted new stand locations. Now going to hang stands and deal with a trespasser.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 5, 2022)

Checked cameras ( 10 ) and moved a couple around. Moved a lock on. Took camper down and set it up and got everything ready for next weekend


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2022)

I killed this 10 pointer from 20 yards with my first crossbow shot this year.
I think he was feeding on bananas. Maybe I could sell that idea to Pennington ?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 5, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I killed this 10 pointer from 20 yards with my first crossbow shot this year.
> I think he was feeding on bananas. Maybe I could sell that idea to Pennington ?
> 
> View attachment 1174661


Been a good un next year !


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 5, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I killed this 10 pointer from 20 yards with my first crossbow shot this year.
> I think he was feeding on bananas. Maybe I could sell that idea to Pennington ?
> 
> View attachment 1174661


Got that ones twin here! Can’t leave it in yard the deers eat it


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> bfreindly, hope you like your bike. I use an elec golf cart and love it. I abuse it daily, it breaks, but cheap fixes. Past time to replace front end bushings.


Thanks mike! I just ordered a proper hitch rack for it so I don’t kill it in the back of the truck!  I don’t plan on taking it off the roads other than to hide it……that would be unlawful  But you can bet I will beat it to death on the roads I’ll take it on!


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2022)

Started construction of my little buddies deer stand ! Oh yeah I have some great help !


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> Started construction of my little buddies deer stand ! Oh yeah I have some great help !View attachment 1174730View attachment 1174731



Good times ahead ?


----------



## jmac7469 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hung the climber on the day 1 killing tree. Rescued a camera from rising water. Cleared out stand 4's parking spot as it had way to many briars. Dad wants to move the parkibg spot closer, says he's getting to old for those long walks. Guess I'll have to start dropping hom off at the stand soon. Or put stands on road crossings for him or something.


----------



## snooker1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Shot 2 from 25,35, and 45 yards just to make sure it's dialed in. I think I am good.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> Hung the climber on the day 1 killing tree. Rescued a camera from rising water. Cleared out stand 4's parking spot as it had way to many briars. Dad wants to move the parkibg spot closer, says he's getting to old for those long walks. Guess I'll have to start dropping hom off at the stand soon. Or put stands on road crossings for him or something.



Electric golf cart is the answer for that. Drive as close as he wants.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 5, 2022)

Checked a cell cam. Ordered a Muddys quad pod from Academy.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 5, 2022)

Went and looked at the property in Oconee County this afternoon. Looks like a good opportunity for a good buck and a new piece of land to learn deer movement on. Already paid my dues so my lease for the season is set. It's definitely a ton of weight off my heart. Going back to start scouting, hanging stands and a couple of cameras next Saturday. It's 265 acres of river bottoms on the Oconee River. Looks to be plenty of deer, turkeys and some hogs as a bonus.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 5, 2022)

I surfed the net looking for a new rifle. Found one I want but it has 13 days left on the auction. We shall see how it plays out.


----------



## Bud Man (Sep 6, 2022)

Ran the disc over nine acres , then I spread 1,500 lb of 17 17 17, and hopefully get to try out the new to me, 1945 grain drill tomorrow, we have 2 days of no rain, so I'm trying to make the most of it


----------



## snooker1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Second guessed everything I have done up to this point to get ready for the season.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2022)

Bought 400 lb of wheat from a farmer. Will be food plot seed.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 6, 2022)

Rotated the tires on my truck and inspected the brakes…good to go!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ordered a parts kit so I can build out one of my stripped lowers to get my .350 Legend ready for season. Ordered a couple of magazines for the .350 Legend. Came across a good deal on Camofire for the Hawk Helium Apex platform so I ordered it too.


----------



## TEGSU (Sep 7, 2022)

Got a new 7.62x39mm upper coming from Bear Creek tomorrow. I've only ever hunted with a 30-30 so this will be a little different when rifle season starts. Still not probably ever gonna take a shot over 100 yards in the brush pile I live in. Need to do some shooting with my crossbow before the weekend. Gettin' close...


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 7, 2022)

Sat on the porch having breakfast and coffee with the dogs while I searched the net for a couple of new life lines for some extra tree stands. Midway had a sale plus free shipping so I ordered a few. Then my little Spike came up and wanted some breakfast so I got him a scoop of corn. Now it’s times to harness up and go hang a tree stand.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 7, 2022)

While I was getting my Millinium stand out a young doe stopped by and wanted some corn too. Gave her a scoop then headed to the woods. Got my stand partly hung. Lost the bottom stabilising strap somewhere while recently moving. While hanging off the side of the tree from a lifeline and line man’s strap I remembered I needed a new range finder so back to the house for a Bambi burger and another visit to Midway. Range finder on the ways.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 7, 2022)

Went in the yard and shot Xbox outa summit. Learning experience think I want the upper and lower a little father apart than with vertical bow. Pull up on rope or carry on back? Be some difference


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 7, 2022)

I called the local police in Sharon, GA yesterday and told them I had a cow at one of my  my deer feeders. They contacted Mr. Clemons and he said it ain't his but it might be from Pitman processing as they are doing cows this week. I called Pitman's and couldn't leave a message because their mailbox is full. Light brown cow with a white face.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 7, 2022)

After lunch it was still to wet to set post for a new pasture fence so I grabbed the chainsaw and tractor and started cleaning the old logging road that runs past the stand I just hung. Now if Bambi cooperates I can give him a feee tractor ride. This is the view when I popped out of the woods into the pasture.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 7, 2022)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I called the local police in Sharon, GA yesterday and told them I had a cow at one of my  my deer feeders. They contacted Mr. Clemons and he said it ain't his but it might be from Pitman processing as they are doing cows this week. I called Pitman's and couldn't leave a message because their mailbox is full. Light brown cow with a white face.



If no one claims him...I hear corn feed beef is really good!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 7, 2022)

Looked at cell cam pics another fella texted to me.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 7, 2022)

Started my scent free regiment today. Nothing fancy, but no more Axe or cologne til after season. Scent free laundry soap, body soap/shampoo and arm and hammer scent free deodorant. Still need to order more ever calm though


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 7, 2022)

Got food plots busted up


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 8, 2022)

Checked the weather forecast for the upcoming event! I’ll start Monday and don’t care about rain…..I just like the temps starting with a 7 vs an 8!

This is an Acworth forecast……hope y’all are comfy and safe! LETS GOOOOO!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2022)

Loaded the truck. Now I’m headed to camp. I’ll mow foodplots for the second time tomorrow.


----------



## dang (Sep 8, 2022)

Wooooo! 2 more days!!


----------



## dang (Sep 8, 2022)

Trucks packed for a wet weekend of camping and bow hunting. Striking out tomorrow after work!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Planted some plots today. Also planted some fall greens too.


----------



## dang (Sep 9, 2022)

We are less that 17 hours out!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

Finally got around to spraying my clothes with permethrin. They're hanging outside. Probably gonna rain on em though.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2022)

Organizing  my hunting toolbox. Stuff like removing orange vest, putting in thermacell, etc.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## deast1988 (Sep 9, 2022)

Shot the compound, shot the recurve, drying my clothes out after the scent bath. Permethrin bath this evening. Looks like I’ll be in a ground blind holding the super curve tmrw.


----------



## MYRX (Sep 9, 2022)

Was at the property at 8AM. Hung my climber that I refurbished over the winter. As I am pushing 69, it was tougher than in the past scouting up and down hills, but I think the seven months of walking 45 - 55 min a day has proven well for me and my endurance.   After that, I helped the lease holder plant all of our food plots. Finished about 3PM. Drove home tired, but very satisfied.  Now let it rain. I plan to be in the woods Sunday or several days next week. The bow is dialed in.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2022)

I oversaw the installation of a new sign in mail box at the Farm.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 9, 2022)

Put the bike rack together and got it mounted on the truck.


JustUs4All said:


> I oversaw the installation of a new sign in mail box at the Farm.


I can see that! Did they do a good job?

Let’s gooo!! I got my new belt, so I’m not afraid of my pants falling down! I have to work at 1, but I think I’m gonna sit in a tree for at least a little while in he am!  I don’t think I’ve ever hunted opening day due to heat!
  Tracking shows the ebike being here sat, then Sun, now Saturday again…….I will be starting all over on Monday when my vacation starts!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2022)

They did a great job.  The old one was rocking back and forth so badly that I had to get out of the SxS to sign in.  Now I will hardly have to twist in the seat.  LOL


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2022)

Why I’m hunting of course since it’s opening day. ?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 10, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> They did a great job.  The old one was rocking back and forth so badly that I had to get out of the SxS to sign in.  Now I will hardly have to twist in the seat.  LOL



I’m hoping you aren’t having to hunt from thr SXS by October.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2022)

Hoping to be able to gingerly climb up into one of the tripods but it not the SxS will wheel very nicely right out onto the powerline at the top of the hill.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 10, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hunting fixna get wet missed this guy by one hour . Right in front of my stand View attachment 1175772


Trail cameras can be both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2022)

Took down an old ladder stand and put a new one in it’s place. Back on the swamp for the evening hunt.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 10, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Sure can ! Ended up seeing 6… 5 does and a velvet racked tall 3 pointer.


Sometimes I'm a little reluctant to put them close to my stand for that reason. Sometimes I don't really want to see what's there when I'm not there. Especially if I'm off that day and hunting somewhere else.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 11, 2022)

Yep got me again another one. I decided to wait till just at daylight and sneak in.. nope here was already there !!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 11, 2022)

Yesterday I sat for about 3 hours before work. I didn’t see anything but it was a phenomenal morning with cool breeze and a little rain.

Last night I introduced myself to the ebike. I’ve literally waited 3 years for the moment I enjoyed last night! I was not disappointed either! In fact, I was blown away!
  My son put it together and got the battery charging while I was at work. This am, I took it for a spin. Several times up and down hills throughout the neighborhood, getting the hang of it! I am absolutely blown away with this thing! I almost wiped out once, but Ive got the hang of it now……love love love! Tomorrow I’ll get it dirty and drain the battery! My only concern are the tires. The knobbies are kind of small, not very stout and I’m afraid the rocky roads may destroy them….we’ll see! If I have to push it out of the woods, it actually has push assistance too! 
So here’s my new toy! I put a plastic rack on the back this am……..I’m starting my deer season all over in the morning!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 11, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Yesterday I sat for about 3 hours before work. I didn’t see anything but it was a phenomenal morning with cool breeze and a little rain.
> 
> Last night I introduced myself to the ebike. I’ve literally waited 3 years for the moment I enjoyed last night! I was not disappointed either! In fact, I was blown away!
> My son put it together and got the battery charging while I was at work. This am, I took it for a spin. Several times up and down hills throughout the neighborhood, getting the hang of it! I am absolutely blown away with this thing! I almost wiped out once, but Ive got the hang of it now……love love love! Tomorrow I’ll get it dirty and drain the battery! My only concern are the tires. The knobbies are kind of small, not very stout and I’m afraid the rocky roads may destroy them….we’ll see! If I have to push it out of the woods, it actually has push assistance too!
> ...



Great looking ride. 
Don’t worry about the tires. Tires are a maintenance item, just get the type you want when those wear out.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 11, 2022)

Found the bottom ratchet strap for my tree stand so back to the woods I went. Adjusted the platform position and ladder. Saw a bunch of does feed through while I hung from a lineman’s belt. WV season opens in 2 weeks. Will be my first hunt on my retirement property. It’s nice to be able to walk from the house to my stand again.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 11, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Yesterday I sat for about 3 hours before work. I didn’t see anything but it was a phenomenal morning with cool breeze and a little rain.
> 
> Last night I introduced myself to the ebike. I’ve literally waited 3 years for the moment I enjoyed last night! I was not disappointed either! In fact, I was blown away!
> My son put it together and got the battery charging while I was at work. This am, I took it for a spin. Several times up and down hills throughout the neighborhood, getting the hang of it! I am absolutely blown away with this thing! I almost wiped out once, but Ive got the hang of it now……love love love! Tomorrow I’ll get it dirty and drain the battery! My only concern are the tires. The knobbies are kind of small, not very stout and I’m afraid the rocky roads may destroy them….we’ll see! If I have to push it out of the woods, it actually has push assistance too!
> ...


Nice. Congratulations on your new toy


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 13, 2022)

Scouted a few old hot spots and was pretty disappointed with the lack of sign……deer and hog. Where’d they go? I covered a lot of ground that just seemed to be void of life!
I saw 1 squirrel and a groundhog. But food was everywhere!

  I’ve been searching for acorns and yesterday I finally saw a white oak loaded with them….it even did me the courtesy of dropping a few right in front of me while I sat under it a bit. Once I saw them, I started getting concerned. I’ve been looking and looking but can’t seem to find any. This time they were so easy to see, it makes me think these trees I’ve been looking at just don’t have any


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 13, 2022)

I went to a flea market and spent the day with my dad. 
We got up early and it was 55F. Felt like deer season. 
I ate a BBQ sandwich at Buc c ees in Calhoun. And looked at a deer blind. That counts. 
Corn 10.49/50lb


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 13, 2022)

Found a matched shed.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Finished planting my fields. And I almost finished the steps to my new shooting house. Just need to put a stair rail on it.


----------



## dang (Sep 13, 2022)

Been hunting, took the day off. Bought some more gear ties that I’ve been desperately needing


----------



## Rpearson (Sep 13, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Finished planting my fields. And I almost finished the steps to my new shooting house. Just need to put a stair rail on it.


That’s a sweet shooting house. Should probably look and building me one for next year. Did you come up with the plans on your own or did you find some online?


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Rpearson said:


> That’s a sweet shooting house. Should probably look and building me one for next year. Did you come up with the plans on your own or did you find some online?


I actually bought it from a guy in East Dublin. And then modified it with an extra window and some shelves inside.
I built the legs and steps but I’m getting to old for big projects by myself.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2022)

Organized some in my man room.  Found stuff I forgot I had


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Organized some in my man room.  Found stuff I forgot I had


Keep looking for my card reader. I know I put it somewhere safe.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Keep looking for my card reader. I know I put it somewhere safe.



I found one, I thought it was mine.  Have you seen my gun cleaning bore light?


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I found one, I thought it was mine.  Have you seen my gun cleaning bore light?


Yes, I found one of those.
Now how did our stuff get mixed up?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Yes, I found one of those.
> Now how did our stuff get mixed up?



From looking at your avatar our dogs could get mixed up easily too.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> From looking at your avatar our dogs could get mixed up easily too.


Unfortunately the puppy in my avatar (she was the original Lilly) passed earlier this year at 16+. She was special.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

My new puppy is Batman (from his ears).
He is a squirrel hunting fool.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Unfortunately the puppy in my avatar (she was the original Lilly) passed earlier this year at 16+. She was special.



Sorry to hear.  The pup in the image above is Sassy.  She is 15 months old.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to hear.  The pup in the image above is Sassy.  She is 15 months old.


She looks like she lives up to her name.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 14, 2022)

Did a short sit at the forest yesterday, then a whole bunch more scouting. I found a few places that will be investigated further, but nothing worth putting a camera on. I can usually find a place that says “put camera here “, but nothing lately. I’ve only found one scrape so far. I think I’ll go sit in that area for a bit this am……


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2022)

Monday - recovered from last weekend.
Tuesday - finished recovering from last weekend.
Today - Washed camo from last weekend.
Tomorrow - Going back to camp to get a jump on food plot work. I hope. Honey do's are waiting for me as we speak.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 14, 2022)

Packed wheel bearings and did an all around inspection of my utility trailer.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 14, 2022)

I worked on finishing my shoot house stands and mowed the lawn.
The I&C peas I planted last weekend are already sprouting.
Now I just need a good rain.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 15, 2022)

I avoided stepping on this guy! First time ever seeing one! This one was absolutely gorgeous! Of course I didn’t kill it!


----------



## BlueNole (Sep 15, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I avoided stepping on this guy! First time ever seeing one! This one was absolutely gorgeous! Of course I didn’t kill it!
> 
> View attachment 1176739View attachment 1176740


Some things need to die !!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 15, 2022)

I did sit most of the day with some scouting in between the AM and PM. I Found my second scrape of the season and put a cam on it. As I was riding in(like the sound of that), I talked to a guy who’s was already leaving to go to work. He was asking about the bike and will probably have one soon. He hunts out there a bunch,  and willingly gave me info I wouldn’t even share!  Let’s just say It’s  definitely a place I’ll be visiting more often!
 I am sore from my adventures the last 3 days. BUT, I have had a blast and covered more ground than I may have last season in its entirety. Today I’m gonna clean everything up and get ready to drive to Ohio for a family reunion on Saturday. I haven’t been back since I was 15(I remember cause I drove with a learner’s permit and got a speeding ticket within like 10 minutes)……that was 40 years ago!
  I do plan on hitting a few places this am just to scout and put out another camera if I can find a place worth putting it on. Dont have time to mess with a carcass today, but I am on vacation and I will go to the woods!


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 15, 2022)

Me and the boys (2 dogs) worked on cleaning out the fridge and feeezer in preparation for WV bow season (24 Sept). We had fried taters, fresh eggs and grilled back strap for breakfast. Didn’t even need the steak sauce just some ketchup for the taters. 
Had some leftovers so I cut the steak the same size as the potatoes and tossed them back into a hot skillet with some oil. Then I added shredded cheese and bacon bits with some chives. Quite tasty.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 16, 2022)

Bought a bag of oats. Just need time to plant.


----------



## buster30 (Sep 16, 2022)

Made sure my thermacell had fuel and a new pad. Taking my grandson hunting this evening. It’s his first time.


----------



## buster30 (Sep 16, 2022)

Trail cam sees all. First time ever seeing a deer pooping.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2022)

Repainted some 5-gallon buckets/lids with camo colors.  I sometimes stash buckets filled with corn near tube feeders so I can add corn without having to haul it in during hunting days.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 16, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Repainted some 5-gallon buckets/lids with camo colors.  I sometimes stash buckets filled with corn near tube feeders so I can add corn without having to haul it in during hunting days.


I like that idea!

I went coastal (St George Island) to rest up from 2 days of hunting (including helping a buddy track a doe Wednesday night (it’s mighty dark and rough when the sun goes down where I hunt)).


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 16, 2022)

Called some processors to see who are open.
Looked at Reveal Tactacam X 2.0 at walmart. 119.00 I didn't buy. Yet.
Saw some ammo, didn't buy, don't have the gun yet.

Forgot I got my Piedmont permits today. Both guns.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 16, 2022)

put the Firminator thru her inaugural run today. One fine piece of equipment.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sweet setup


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2022)

Meant to post this yesterday. Dad and I rode through the woods yesterday. Saw plenty of food along the edge of the road, acorns and persimmons. Stopping to have a closer look, resulted in the truck filling up with plenty of mosquitoes. Suckers were bad. Didn’t even get out the truck.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 16, 2022)

@Triple C what horsepower is that Deere ?


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 16, 2022)

Triple C said:


> put the Firminator thru her inaugural run today. One fine piece of equipment.
> View attachment 1177021View attachment 1177022View attachment 1177023



Some people have ALL the neat toys.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 17, 2022)

Got my new-to-me Jetboil unpacked. Since I'm going to be hunting an hour away from the house, I'm trying to maximize my time so I'm planning on cooking some meals at camp for lunch.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 17, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> @Triple C what horsepower is that Deere ?


85 HP.  JD5085 I bought used back in Dec from a neighbor.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 17, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Some people have ALL the neat toys.


Pine timber harvest and farm expense deduction kinda help.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Spent Friday night at camp, put up 3 trailcams and 2 double ladder stands and cleaned up my camper, it is ready to camp this season.  58 degrees in Oglethorpe county this year


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2022)

Picked up more seed and fertilizer, sprayed foodplots, now I’m hunting.


----------



## jmac7469 (Sep 17, 2022)

Went hunting. It was fun right until i came out for lunch to a flat tire. The day went downhill from there. Be back at it in the am


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 17, 2022)

Poured out corn. Cleaned out stands. Still raking from the timber cut. Might food plotless this year cleaning up.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2022)

Took the wife to the airport this AM. A little traffic jam here and there, but touched  a bill a few times, especially on the way back! I forgot how much fun the perimeter drive can be! I don’t have a hot rod, but I love driving the wife’s Maxima 

 Finished installing the gun/bow mount on the ebike. Cleaned up my backpack and reorganized everything. Made new tether handles for my rope. Shot the bow a few times. I’m ready to go. Problem I’m having is figuring out where to go…….clueless 
I made the new handles out of an arrow shaft. The tubing ones didn’t cut it.
Oh yeah, got some stink too!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2022)

Didn’t take a picture, but I just got done making a harness for my binos. I love having them, but hate wearing a harness so I usually leave them. This one is just 750 paracord , but should work perfectly!


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 18, 2022)

Burned a plot behind the house Friday evening and got the wife to help a little bit.  Got all our seed bought Friday.  Heading to another tract of our today to mow 5 plots to plant Saturday.  Finally get to put up a post in here.


----------



## jhanie79 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 18, 2022)

Tried on and adjusted my safety harness.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 18, 2022)

Checked two trail cameras.


----------



## flatwoods (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone who hunts Oglethorpe county should go this afternoon.
I knocked down every Joro spider web in the county this morning, with my face.  ?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 18, 2022)

Went and checked on my property before my surgery next week. Bugged bombed the camper.

Walked the property for the last time to at least December...walked up on a decent 8 pointer with the most beautiful dark rack I have seen in years. He wasn't a monster but a nice buck for the area. 

Maybe late season...depending on how my healing goes.


----------



## Powerline (Sep 18, 2022)

Created some sawdust and put some late summer growing season fire on the ground! Making quail and turkeys! Also installed a new 21ft ladder stand.


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 18, 2022)

Mowed shooting lanes with the Deere, prepped some stands, and checked some cameras.


----------



## jmac7469 (Sep 19, 2022)

Checked trail cams and now im depressed. Had the top 4 on the list all go by the number 1 stand Saturday afternoon within 10 yards. Figures. First time all 4 have been in the same location. 2 of them are usually together the other 2 are always alone have been for the past few years. And Saturday at 701 pm all 4 single file right past the tree. Ouch


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 19, 2022)

Grabbed a couple grand babies and doctored up some yellow acorns.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2022)

Washed camo from last weekend. Just waiting on the tractor mechanic to call and tell me my tractor is fixed.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Washed camo from last weekend. Just waiting on the tractor mechanic to call and tell me my tractor is fixed.


Same tractor / same mechanic…..lol ? Told ya!! Just picking, he’s a very good mechanic.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Same tractor / same mechanic…..lol ? Told ya!! Just picking, he’s a very good mechanic.



He's the best!  He is pricey though.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Washed camo from last weekend. Just waiting on the tractor mechanic to call and tell me my tractor is fixed.


I saw your post in the other thread. What was wrong with it?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I saw your post in the other thread. What was wrong with it?



4WD shift lever got bent some how. I shifted it out of 4WD to drive around the corner and spray a foodplot and when I tried to shift it back into 4WD the shift lever got hung up on the detente and wouldn't go past it. I even took a 5 lb hammer and a chisel to it trying to get it past the detente but it wouldn't go. Either the whole shifter assembly needs to be adjusted or the 4WD shift lever needs to be heated up and bent back into shape.

I got some hydraulic oil underneath it in the barn and my mower deck kept wanting to sit down on me so I suspect I got a bad hydraulic seal too. It's happened before.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> He's the best!  He is pricey though.


Yea but you got a big bank roll. His cost is pocket change for you. I have to set him up on a payment plan lol ?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Yea but you got a big bank roll. His cost is pocket change for you. I have to set him up on a payment plan lol ?



Ha, you wish! I'm a re-tarred senior citizen on a fixed income now.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 20, 2022)

Tweaked my old compound that I'm repurposing.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2022)

Made reservations for a mountain cabin next week. Monday is our 41st anniversary. This should clear the decks for the rest of deer season. A man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 21, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Made reservations for a mountain cabin next week. Monday is our 41st anniversary. This should clear the decks for the rest of deer season. A man's got to know his limitations.


Happy Anniversary Sir.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Made reservations for a mountain cabin next week. Monday is our 41st anniversary. This should clear the decks for the rest of deer season. A man's got to know his limitations.



And a well laid plan comes together.  Congratulations, both on the anniversary and the plan.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> And a well laid plan comes together.  Congratulations, both on the anniversary and the plan.



It wasn't much of a plan. I just realized I needed to do something quick. 

The good news is this cabin is on Fighting Town creek with a screened porch with couches right on the river bank. She can snooze by the river while I fish for trophy trout.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 21, 2022)

elfiii said:


> It wasn't much of a plan. I just realized I needed to do something quick.
> 
> The good news is this cabin is on Fighting Town creek with a screened porch with couches right on the river bank. She can snooze by the river while I fish for trophy trout.


That’s a win win in my book!! Congrats btw! Is it National forest too? Eh, you take the bow you’re gonna get busted!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2022)

Took another enjoyable ride through the woods with dad again today. Never got out of the truck. Was pretty warm in them woods. We saw a gopher tortoise, a coyote, and several nice trees full of acorns. Pics may be a little blurry due to the heat.

The gopher was sticking out of his hole. We rode by him and came back by a good bit later and he was still there. He prolly had the AC on in his hole.


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 23, 2022)

paid my bill at the seed store... ouch


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2022)

Honey do's.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 24, 2022)

Had fun last night. Pulled a camera with dead batteries. They died 9/9 so the last 2 weeks of nothing!  The plan was to check that cam and scout some more acorns……….but carry the 22 mag.  I saw pigs again and almost put a bead on one! 
 I’m coming to the conclusion the deer aren’t where they should be, but rather, they are where it figures they’d be.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 24, 2022)

Hunted yesterday evening… wind shifted and I got busted 3 times ??‍

Leaving for vacation tomorrow so I stayed home to help around the house… but I did find time to make some comfort and usability adjustments on my Lone Wolf Sit and Climb.

Moved my bow holder to a more angled position to keep from bumping the bow while in the stand.

Adjusted my Hazmore seat to sit right in front of the angle bars which changed the comfort significantly.

Added some closed cell foam padding to the platform for silence and to keep mud from my boots from dropping on a deer’s head ?

And a few other little ticky-tack adjustments.

If I can mess with something, I will ?


----------



## bany (Sep 24, 2022)

Played in the dirt by my stand.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 24, 2022)

Processed a deer


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 24, 2022)

Finished the stair rail on the new shooting house. Checked a few cameras.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 24, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> Finished the stair rail on the new shooting house. Checked a few cameras.


I guess I forgot to take a picture of the stair rail.


----------



## Mason Jar (Sep 24, 2022)

I got on the GON for a lil bit.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 25, 2022)

Maintenance err a little repair on the ebike this am. Bent the guard for the derailleur and it wouldn’t let it go in high gear…….pretty sure I remember when I bent it

I’ve wiped out in the mud a few times , gon faster than I should, but I think I know the bikes limitations at this point. It certainly has exceeded my expectations


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2022)

More honey do's. Fishing tackle is organized and ready to go.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2022)

Gonna go to TSC and get some waterproofing for my boots.


----------



## buster30 (Sep 25, 2022)

Got a Death Grip and gonna set it on 25 and 40 yards. Due to 2 shoulder surgeries, I cant shoot a rifle for at least 6 months , so I’m doing it the old fashion way  ???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2022)

Slung a few arrows early and then packed a bag and packed and unpacked the backpack on the premise that I'm getting in a tree on Sunday.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 25, 2022)

I cut the grass so as to make the Mrs. happy.  When the Mrs. is happy the hunting and everything else just seems to be better somehow.


----------



## Powerline (Sep 25, 2022)

Shot the new .280 Ackley Improved today I’m on board with the results! Also did a little post fire inspection and found my favorite kinda sweetgums.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2022)

Powerline said:


> Shot the new .280 Ackley Improved today I’m on board with the results! Also did a little post fire inspection and found my favorite kinda sweetgums. View attachment 1178907View attachment 1178908



Sweetgums are the curse of the forest. The only thing they are good for is crowding out every other species of tree.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 26, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I cut the grass so as to make the Mrs. happy.  When the Mrs. is happy the hunting and everything else just seems to be better somehow.



I forgot to mention that I cut her yard grass after I had taken the mower down the farm roads to keep the Johnson Grass seed heads out my eyes and teeth when riding the SxS.  The old Ford NAA with the antique brush cutter semi-permanently mounted refused to start this time. I can empathize with the tractor.  One of these days I'm gnna refuse to start too.  LOL


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 27, 2022)

Lanes mowed, food plots planted, stands secured, camp cleaned up....It's show time!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 27, 2022)

Working alone on a 3 day quest to get three food plots planted before the forecasted rain event. 

Today I got the tractor here and did some mowing.


----------



## B. White (Sep 27, 2022)

I've been mowing a field an hour or two every day in hopes I'll be able to overseed crimson clover before the rain.  The grass is high, so having to go over it twice with the BB72.30 to get it like I want it.  I cut from 5:15 to 6:30 today and could see deer within sight of my main stand on every round.  Sometimes one, sometimes three, but at least one in the open constantly.  This probably means I will hunt hard the first week of gun season and see nothing.


----------



## antharper (Sep 27, 2022)

Spent all day getting some seed in the ground , just hoping they don’t all get washed away . Checked a trail cam and got me and my dad in one picture . Had a few other interesting pictures


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 28, 2022)

Installed a new element in my ozone machine. Funny how I got winded twice last week, but had 3 bucks and a doe yesterday afternoon in front of me, dead downwind…….the doe was the only one to even lift her head.
I was gonna shoot the first young buck, but right as I attached my release, I saw the bigger buck in tow! The wait cost me the small buck, as it was the only one that came into range……. but I’d do it again the same way, probably
Went back to using a separate tether yesterday and had a really good climb.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2022)

I spent another day “plotting against deer”. ?


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 1, 2022)

Got a flat right rear tire on the Ford 4000. Noticed the liquid spewing out the tire valve just after unloading to do some bush hogging. 

If you operate farm equipment you surely are going to tear up something.


----------



## snooker1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Put my new ladder stand together. Good thing it was missing 3 bolts.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 2, 2022)

Taking a vacation day today and next Sunday to just hang out with the wifey! Kind of chilly and no rain makes the kayaking thing kind of unappealing. She’s been wanting to go fishing too so we are gonna do that! Might even go for a walk in the woods and check  a trail cam that’s been soaking for 2 months.
 She lets me go hunting Fridays after work til late and I’m stoked to make today all about her!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 2, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Put my new ladder stand together. Good thing it was missing 3 bolts.


For a second there I thought those dolly wheels were attached to it! That’s how I move mine solo. Anywho, that stand has a very comfy seat and you gonna love it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 2, 2022)

At the rate my crew goes at we should have these up by the end of the season.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2022)

Spider-Man son set me a ladder stand this morn behind the house. Gotta appreciate good help!


----------



## jhanie79 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## WishboneW (Oct 2, 2022)

Fired up the 135 and did the bush hogging I was going to do with the Ford. 

Will take on the Ford tire Tuesday.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> Fired up the 135 and did the bush hogging I was going to do with the Ford.
> 
> Will take on the Ford tire Tuesday.



If there’s a tire repair shop within a few miles you could pump the tire up and drive or haul the tractor there. I’ve done that before when the tire and wheel are more than I could handle.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2022)

Shot muzzleloader 
Shot 30:06
Shot 300 Win Mag


----------



## 86ccord (Oct 2, 2022)

Cell cam photos just dropped. Been looking at them


----------



## Buckstop (Oct 2, 2022)

Sighted in a buddy’s new 308 with some hand loads. Grilled some backstrap, bacon, jalepeno & cream cheese wraps from last weekends crossbow doe.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 3, 2022)

Marked a few massive white oaks the wife and I found close to the shores on Allatoona. Swear it looked like some hog rooting too, so I need to get back there with a cell cam. We didn’t get a bite, but saw another gorgeous fox squirrel and got within 50 yards of 8 turkeys in the back of a creek. It was a great day!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> Got a flat right rear tire on the Ford 4000. Noticed the liquid spewing out the tire valve just after unloading to do some bush hogging.
> 
> If you operate farm equipment you surely are going to tear up something.



Rode the tractor all weekend long turning dirt and I can attest to this fact. 4WD shift linkage is bent but I still got her in 4WD. Had to change out the plow points on my subsoiler and middlebuster. Fred Cain All Purpose plow gets new ones next trip down. Had to keep adjusting the arms on my discs because I got a foodplot that is actually a rock quarry disguised as a food plot and the big rocks tend to bunce implements around a lot. I was plowing Saturday night until 9 pm and the dash panel lights crapped out on me in the dark. It's a good thing I know what 2,500 RPM's sounds like.


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 3, 2022)

Milkman said:


> If there’s a tire repair shop within a few miles you could pump the tire up and drive or haul the tractor there. I’ve done that before when the tire and wheel are more than I could handle.


Unfortunately not. Greenville Ga.  I think    Newnan or Fayetteville will be the closest. Not sure about Lagrange


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> Unfortunately not. Greenville Ga.  I think    Newnan or Fayetteville will be the closest. Not sure about Lagrange



Sammy Brazeal in Lagrange is your man. 706-407-9106


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> Unfortunately not. Greenville Ga.  I think    Newnan or Fayetteville will be the closest. Not sure about Lagrange



I have watched the tire guys break down and remove/repair  the tube with the wheel/tire still mounted on the tractor.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Shot muzzleloader
> Shot 30:06
> Shot 300 Win Mag



Cleaned the above rifles


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 3, 2022)

Cleaned the camper, seeded and fertilized 10 plots. Ready for some rain.
Eliminated wasps in some shooting houses.  
Now we need some rain!


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Sammy Brazeal in Lagrange is your man. 706-407-9106


Sammy does tires too?


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 3, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I have watched the tire guys break down and remove/repair  the tube with the wheel/tire still mounted on the tractor.



That’s a trick!
Bet there is a $100 fee just for riding out on top of tire repair. 

I will have to call Sammy.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> Sammy does tires too?



If it's just a valve he can do it. If not he knows the people you need.


----------



## Waddams (Oct 3, 2022)

Wasn't today but got my first sits of the season in this past weekend. I didn't get out of work in time to get to camp Friday night. Decided to take it easy, have a leisurely morning Saturday to pack up and get to camp. Got there mid-afternoon, had some final camp set up things to do (we bought a queen sized coleman inflatable bed, that thing was comfy!). 

Got in the woods down to my sitting point around 5pm. It's thick pines, I was sitting on a cross trail with a lot of sign and decent trail camera action. Didn't see anything. Went back to camp, wife had arrived, dinner was ready, campfire was going. Had a nice night in camp.

Sunday morning, sat a nearby spot where I had a blind set up. Sat until past lunch time. No sightings. I had a trail camera nearby I decided to move. Checked card, and it had a few nice doe's right in front of my blind Saturday morning. They hunt out 9:30am to about 10:30am. If I'd been in it instead of my leisurely Saturday morning, it was a 15 yd bow shot from the blind. Oh well, just means keep at it!

Left after lunch time to go home. Checked my other camera, and changed batteries. I've got a few bucks coming and going on it, it's near where I think they're bedding. Decided to move it to a hole in the pines I think they might be using as another way in and out of their bedding. We shall see what it shows.

Depending on wind (it was favorable for the spot I sat, the spot near the bucks wind was blowing into the bedding area from my access route, so I didn't go down there to sit), I may try the buck bedding access routes next time I'm there (next weekend), or try a different area of the property I haven't been to and nobody else is hunting. Am trying to not sit the same spot over and over, don't want to lay down too much scent and shift the deer.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 4, 2022)

Waddams said:


> Wasn't today but got my first sits of the season in this past weekend. I didn't get out of work in time to get to camp Friday night. Decided to take it easy, have a leisurely morning Saturday to pack up and get to camp. Got there mid-afternoon, had some final camp set up things to do (we bought a queen sized coleman inflatable bed, that thing was comfy!).
> 
> Got in the woods down to my sitting point around 5pm. It's thick pines, I was sitting on a cross trail with a lot of sign and decent trail camera action. Didn't see anything. Went back to camp, wife had arrived, dinner was ready, campfire was going. Had a nice night in camp.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got it going on my brother! 
The plan for today is to go check a cam I have never checked before and tack a tree a little closer to the edge of the boundary……im kinda excited to see what visits the scrape it’s on. I need to find a tree a little further away from the access rd…….and clear the path of spider webs in hopes for an early morning sit.

 A friend from work said I could hunt deer at their place. Seldom do I have the opportunity to hunt private land like this so close to the house.  I’m gonna get a bag of corn and set up a couple of trail cams on her place this afternoon when she gets off work.  Hope to find and tack a tree or two(very small property) and sit somewhere there this afternoon. Once I check this place out, I’ll bring the ground blind and my crossbow and let them hunt too!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 4, 2022)

Assembled a Muddy ladder stand for my son.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2022)

Looked at trail cam pics.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 4, 2022)

Unloading  truck from  weekend trip as I had to  hit the  ground running  with work.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Oct 4, 2022)

Built out one of my stripped AR-15 lowers today and mounted my .350 Legend upper on it. Now I just need to get it sighted in. Made plans for my first sits of the season this coming weekend. Informed my wife to not expect me home until after dark Saturday.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 4, 2022)

Bought pressure treated wood today to build a 8x16 porch for the camper at camp


----------



## jmac7469 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sat at work and missed my tree stand???


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 4, 2022)

Cubed some deer steaks.
Dropped a few in the grease.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 5, 2022)

Bought a bush-hog from member @Hickory Nut.
 Great to meet you today !!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 5, 2022)

I was gonna start a new thread about meeting forum legend @Milkman today but it looks like he beat me to the mention.  It’s true, he really is one heckuva nice guy.  It was a pleasure meeting you.  Hope our paths cross again.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2022)

Made arrangements to donate a deer to a friend. Hopefully now my family can fulfill the deal.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 6, 2022)

I contacted a Region II, Wildlife Tech III to get advice on where to hunt Cooper's Creek and Dawson Forest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2022)

Dad and I rode through our hunting grounds today. Saw a bald eagle and buck rub beside the road. Another great ride through the woods! 

Eagle pics and details. https://forum.gon.com/threads/bald-eagle-southeastern-georgia.1026503/#post-13607148


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 7, 2022)

Put the new millennium lock on up in the backyard. Man those things are comfortable!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2022)

I hunted today. Hubba hubba hubba I’m a happy boy!?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I hunted today. Hubba hubba hubba I’m a happy boy!?


Don't forget. We're hunting tigers tomorrow.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't forget. We're hunting tigers tomorrow.



Deers and Tigers and bears, oh my!?


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2022)

Had a stump catch the derailleur on my ebike the other day. I took it off to bend it back and in the process the cable got messed up too. I went to Cartersville bicycle shop to  make sure to get the correct cable etc. The guy said he can probably straighten out the derailleur with a tool he had, but the price was so cheap for the cable installation I asked him to go ahead and put a new derailleur on there too! I’ve already bent it back at least twice and I don’t need it coming apart in the field. 

After that I went to my friends house and we put out some corn and a couple trail cams in back of his house. We took his girls and let them toss out corn etc….. what a blast! Pretty good chance some deer gonna show up too!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2022)

I tossed 1 cupful and she took over! I’m looking forward to getting this young man back out working and enjoying this fine piece of land he grew up on. Being a young couple and Having babies and being deployed a few times is no joke. The girls are 2 & 3 now and it’s time to get dirty. They adopted me pretty quick and I instantly fell in love!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 8, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Had a stump catch the derailleur on my ebike the other day. I took it off to bend it back and in the process the cable got messed up too. I went to Cartersville bicycle shop to  make sure to get the correct cable etc. The guy said he can probably straighten out the derailleur with a tool he had, but the price was so cheap for the cable installation I asked him to go ahead and put a new derailleur on there too! I’ve already bent it back at least twice and I don’t need it coming apart in the field.
> 
> After that I went to my friends house and we put out some corn and a couple trail cams in back of his house. We took his girls and let them toss out corn etc….. what a blast! Pretty good chance some deer gonna show up too!


Does the shop work on and build ebikes ? How do you feel about them ?


----------



## HughW2 (Oct 9, 2022)

Today I am taking my new Millenium two man ladder down to the woods.  I have a friend meeting me to secure it to the selected tree.


----------



## 86ccord (Oct 9, 2022)

Been staring at the weather forecast hoping for rain... food plots are dry


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 9, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Does the shop work on and build ebikes ? How do you feel about them ?


They have them and can fix anything bicycling. I was very impressed with the shop. He also adjusted the brake cable I forgot to ask about. I will take the ebike there for anything I break or wear out.
  I was gonna say I picked up the ebike before work. I also got a text from my friends with the girls that said I can come to their house and hunt anytime I want. She also said they’d be happy to leave me a key if I need to get inside. What I really want is to see those girl’s put their hands on a deer taken by momma, or dad. Gonna have fun out there getting them back outdoors!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Oct 9, 2022)

Hung a new set yesterday and mowed all of my roads. Talk about dusty!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 9, 2022)

It is dry dry dry!! My birdbath out front is getting sucked dry and everything is drinking from it. There deer are gone, probably hanging closer to the lake?


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Oct 9, 2022)

Grandson used chain saw on a couple trees that fell across road beds . Found 3 fresh scrapes.  Pulled cards on 4 trail cameras. First time in years that the sawtooths oaks did not have acorns, but have 3 Chinese chestnut drooping real good.  Pictures show the deer are over them.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2022)

Supervised my son as he was working on the winch on his Mule.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2022)

Drove down and hunted this morning.  Then checked scope  on muzzle loader and a couple  other  rifles. All good to go.


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 9, 2022)

scouted a couple of zones of piedmont nwr


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Oct 9, 2022)

Shot the crossbow and then sat in the stand with my daughter. First hunt of the year! We saw several deer and turkeys and a beautiful sunset.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

Washing camo. Fixing to head back to camp and plant foodplots tomorrow and Wednesday morning before the rain (I hope) gets here.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 10, 2022)

Closed the (wife's) pool for the season and washed her car.  Now I am good for the season!


----------



## ShaneShane (Oct 12, 2022)

86ccord said:


> Been staring at the weather forecast hoping for rain... food plots are dry


Looks like we may be getting some tomorrow.....HOPEFULLY.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2022)

Washed a couple of loads of camouflage stuff. I use the Dead Downwind detergent.


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 12, 2022)

Got my fall fertilizer spread just prior to the rain today


----------



## Milkman (Oct 13, 2022)

Got my flu shot yesterday. 
Today I’m Getting stuff sorted and packed for a few days of muzzleloader hunting.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2022)

Getting  ready for Saturday.  Got some stuff to finish up at work still though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2022)

Installed a urinal for my new tower stand.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Installed a urinal for my new tower stand.
> View attachment 1182870


A red funnel? Seriously! That funnel needs to be orange with a Tennessee T logo in it. You ought to know better. 

Just got back from another quick ride through the woods with dad. Seen 2 turkeys and plenty of deer sign today. Seeing a great crop of acorns also.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2022)

Fired a 209 and loaded the muzzleloader.


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 14, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> A red funnel? Seriously! That funnel needs to be orange with a Tennessee T logo in it. You ought to know better.
> 
> Just got back from another quick ride through the woods with dad. Seen 2 turkeys and plenty of deer sign today. Seeing a great crop of acorns also.
> 
> ...



Probably wants to symbolically pee on Alabama. ??


----------



## Milkman (Oct 15, 2022)

God has blessed me to watch the sun rise on the first morning of my 55th deer hunting season. 
I don’t know how many more I have left but am grateful for health to be able to continue enjoying it. 
God is good!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 16, 2022)

Put together and shot another set(4) of arrows, making sure I have enough for the upcoming insanity! My bff and I have been counting down the days and I just tacked on another vacation  day to the front end……I’m kinda feeling selfish like I don’t deserve such an insane deer hunting trip. Kentucky AND Ohio? I’m really about to lose my mind!

I’ve also decided I’m Not gonna deer hunt GA anymore this year until after the trip…..but probably not then either if I can get the surgery scheduled. I really don’t have the freezer space for more than 2 deer anyway and I do plan on coming home with a bunch of venison…..a bunch! 
 Oh don’t think for a second I’ll stop hunting! 
I found pigs again and have a pretty good sense I can get one, so I’m going all out after them! Nothing would be sweeter than to take some pork to Kentucky!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 16, 2022)

Milkman said:


> God has blessed me to watch the sun rise on the first morning of my 55th deer hunting season.
> I don’t know how many more I have left but am grateful for health to be able to continue enjoying it.
> God is good!!!


Milkman, I’m so glad you were born! And God IS Good!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 16, 2022)

I went deer hunting and didn't shoot a really pretty 1-1/2 year old 4 point that trailed me nearly to the foot of my stand.  Does that count as related to deer hunting?  LOL


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2022)

Took my oldest grandboy to shake the yellow acorn tree. Boy loves riding in the woods. The other one already left for the evening.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 17, 2022)

Good times there. Im 67 and remember the times my grandfather spent with me. Treasure chest full for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2022)

I stuffed a ton of stuff in the truck.  A bunch of stuff!


----------



## JDBrown (Oct 18, 2022)

I went after work and replaced the camo on our ladder stand, and checked out the single stands, it's a little late in the game, as Saturday is fast approaching, but, it's the first chance I've had.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2022)

Been hunting every day since ML week opened.  I am seeing deer every sit. Weather has been perfect. I have only heard 4 shots that I believed to be ML shots

Life is good !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks like everyone has been hunting! I’ve been chasing the pigs and getting ready to go to Kentucky.
I did dump some more money down the deer hunting rabbit hole. Got a TideWe see through ground blind and a swivel chair on the way. As much as I love my saddle, i love a ground set up too


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 27, 2022)

Got the blind and chair set up and shot the bow. I’m pretty excited this AM as the time is drawing near. I’m headed to work in a few, but when I get off at 2 vacation starts!!  I go back to work in two weeks. I plan on wearing myself out!
I’ve been wanting one of these for quite some time. It’s advertised as 2-3ppl, and big enough for 2 comfy.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 27, 2022)

I like the No Velcro silent windows system too……it’s Elastic and sliding hooks. THe backside has that little window with elastic for peeking


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 27, 2022)

I actually got to hunt Monday and Tuesday afternoon


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 27, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Been hunting every day since ML week opened.  I am seeing deer every sit. Weather has been perfect. I have only heard 4 shots that I believed to be ML shots
> 
> Life is good !!!


Yea we haven’t heard much shooting at all. Seeing deer, I guess everyone waiting on big boy right now.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 30, 2022)

My bff showed up Friday and brought his no longer needed feeder. Put a new battery and solar panel on it and took to my friend’s property and set it up. Anyone know how long a 50# bag of feed will last with 2 10 second cycles a day? Just curious.
  I took my doghouse blind over there too and we set it up. I let him have it, but I’ll probably hunt out of it at some point too! We Had a great time and hopefully he’ll get back there and kill a deer soon!


After a fun day at my friends house, we got the truck loaded up, bout to leave for Kentucky in about an hour…..after my coffee kicks in!


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 31, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> My bff showed up Friday and brought his no longer needed feeder. Put a new battery and solar panel on it and took to my friend’s property and set it up. Anyone know how long a 50# bag of feed will last with 2 10 second cycles a day? Just curious.
> I took my doghouse blind over there too and we set it up. I let him have it, but I’ll probably hunt out of it at some point too! We Had a great time and hopefully he’ll get back there and kill a deer soon!
> View attachment 1186280View attachment 1186281
> 
> After a fun day at my friends house, we got the truck loaded up, bout to leave for Kentucky in about an hour…..after my coffee kicks in!


Going there myself in a few days.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Going there myself in a few days.


It’s been slow, but next week should be cooler! We’ve already made plans to come two weeks later next year……guess that’s what I did today related to deer hunting. besides hunt this morning, set up my ground blind this afternoon and hunted this afternoon. Picked spots for the am…gnite all


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hung the island stand today the water was finally low enough to not swim. I'll be in there starting next Wednesday for the majority of my vacation.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 2, 2022)

Haven’t hunted since Sunday. Had Stuff to do at home. Gotta get started back tomorrow


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 10, 2022)

Windy, rainy, and recovering from bronchitis………cabin fever caused me to do some spring cleaning.

 I removed the racks off of 12 mounts to clean up my carport. The best 3 are in my office - an 8, 12 and a 14. 

Taking those racks along with other racks in my barn and making me a “bone yard” wall on the outside of my processing room.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 10, 2022)

I’ve been kinda arguing with my bff. We came home empty from Kentucky and Ohio, but he and my cousin kept saying to come next week during gun cold and rut! Somehow the chips kinda fell together and I got a vacation day Thursday and my coworker said she’d cover my Friday and work a double! I didn’t even ask! Well then, they made me try so it happened and I’m planning on going back to KY Tuesday until Friday. Now my bff can’t go and my cousin has to work too! My cousin said “you know the property, have at it!” No doubt he’d love for me to kill a buck at his place! Hard to refuse such an offer, but I’m still not sure what to do……ugh!


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 10, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I’ve been kinda arguing with my bff. We came home empty from Kentucky and Ohio, but he and my cousin kept saying to come next week during gun cold and rut! Somehow the chips kinda fell together and I got a vacation day Thursday and my coworker said she’d cover my Friday and work a double! I didn’t even ask! Well then, they made me try so it happened and I’m planning on going back to KY Tuesday until Friday. Now my bff can’t go and my cousin has to work too! My cousin said “you know the property, have at it!” No doubt he’d love for me to kill a buck at his place! Hard to refuse such an offer, but I’m still not sure what to do……ugh!


Go bust one!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 10, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Go bust one!!


This ! Door opens you walk through it no hesitation!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2022)

Busy day today! Had to get the truck loaded up before work, but got it done. After work, I added ice to the coolers and hit the road! I’m in Kentucky saying goodnight and I don’t think I’ll make a morning hunt, but I’ll be in the woods somewhere at sunset Tuesday! Night y’all!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 5, 2022)

Waiting for weather to pass to get back and hunt a few days.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 8, 2022)

Stole part of my old dog lot going to try to make a coon excluder for one of my feeders the little devils spend the night spinning the plate. Would love to electrocute them but haven’t thought of a good way


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Go bust one!!


BTW- I busted 3! 
Yesterday was my first sit at my friends place. No corn and the feeder was clogged. Cleared it out and now it won’t spin. So I’m Trying to get that feeder running on this small chunk of private property There are some brows in the pines, but not much so I think the yellow acorns may be our best bet to keep them coming this year. Planning on burning and opening up some canopy after season. 
And I got my grunt call back!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 8, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> BTW- I busted 3!
> Yesterday was my first sit at my friends place. No corn and the feeder was clogged. Cleared it out and now it won’t spin. So I’m Trying to get that feeder running on this small chunk of private property There are some brows in the pines, but not much so I think the yellow acorns may be our best bet to keep them coming this year. Planning on burning and opening up some canopy after season.
> And I got my grunt call back!


3? Congratulations!! Be some fine eating soon!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 11, 2022)

Tried a new cough medicine to get rid of this cough I’ve had a month!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2022)

Thought about it. I got too many interferences to go do it for the next 7 days.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 11, 2022)

Assembled a battery powered John Deere tractor. Gotta do the same thing with a battery powered zero turn mower.

Thought about deer hunting as I do it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 11, 2022)

Finished up building two 55 gallon hanging deer feeders. Waiting on fab shop to make the boat winch brackets and the hanging bracket


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 11, 2022)

I made a collage of my last 3 bowkills because I was bored ...


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 14, 2022)

Went to my friends property today and replaced the motor on the feeder, and cleaned out the pellets that got wet and clogged….we tried, but will just use corn-in it from here on out. Talked about and Would like to make a small trough for pellets and such.  I did sit in the ground blind and saw 2 doe about 100 yards away. I did get the crosshairs on and might should have shot one of them, but there was a bunch of trees in between and it wasn’t clear enough. I’ll bring a leaner out there next week and get it set up…..so is he plan


----------



## slow motion (Dec 15, 2022)

Bought 2 boxes of 350 legend  ammo. Still  haven't bought anything to feed it to yet though.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2022)

Took a nice doe in Taliaferro


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 16, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Bought 2 boxes of 350 legend  ammo. Still  haven't bought anything to feed it to yet though.


Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 16, 2022)

Missed the Pinelog Buck only opener on Wednesday. Packed my stuff this AM and plan to go after work……hopefully no one is in my stand! 
   Next week my stand will get moved to the Private property. Yesterday my friend called me and the best buck showing up showed up yesterday around 4:30 in the afternoon. Not a trophy scenario but should be able to get some more venison…..fingers crossed!


----------



## basshappy (Dec 16, 2022)

Worked a bit more on a Euro mount.  My boy and I came across this roadkill buck and opted to not have the skull go to waste pit.  As soon as we saw it we figured let's grab the head and try our hands at Euro mounting.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 17, 2022)

“Scouted” online for a new muzzleloader, a muzzleloader scope, and another tripod stand.
Added all 3 to my wishlist at Sportsman’s Warehouse.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 17, 2022)

basshappy said:


> Worked a bit more on a Euro mount.  My boy and I came across this roadkill buck and opted to not have the skull go to waste pit.  As soon as we saw it we figured let's grab the head and try our hands at Euro mounting.View attachment 1196380



Looks like a mighty nice pot to be using for that job. You not gonna get in trouble with the boss are you?


----------



## Mason Jar (Dec 18, 2022)

I refilled my feeders, worked on several campers and sat by the fire...............oh, and looked at the GON !!!


----------



## basshappy (Dec 18, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Looks like a mighty nice pot to be using for that job. You not gonna get in trouble with the boss are you?


LOL  Nah, I bought things just for hunting, fishing, crabbing etc.  Coolers, pots, tongs, etc.  These are only for the dead or soon to be dead.  I don't like to cross contaminate etc.  This pot is for boiling skulls.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2022)

Pulled my leaner from the log t this am…I love that easy lil thing! It’s in the back of my truck and tomorrow I’m gonna set it up, after hopefully killing a deer from the ground blind! 

Just a heads up, I just saw 10 deer across the street and at least one buck was chasing the girls around hot and heavy! Southwest Cherokee county! Boy I hope they are acting a fool in Taylorsville in the AM! Gonna get up early so Night night!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 20, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Pulled my leaner from the log t this am…I love that easy lil thing! It’s in the back of my truck and tomorrow I’m gonna set it up, after hopefully killing a deer from the ground blind!
> 
> Just a heads up, I just saw 10 deer across the street and at least one buck was chasing the girls around hot and heavy! Southwest Cherokee county! Boy I hope they are acting a fool in Taylorsville in the AM! Gonna get up early so Night night!


Always  looking for a ladder that's fairly easy to move around.  Care to share the model info?


----------



## Milkman (Friday at 8:45 PM)

Went hunting for what will probably be the last hunt of the season. Saw 4 deer. 
It was a good season  !!!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Sunday at 11:57 AM)

slow motion said:


> Always  looking for a ladder that's fairly easy to move around.  Care to share the model info?


Real tree two person from Walmart….most UNcomfortable seat ever! I’ll have to stand up just to get a curve back in my butt! I add at least one cushion to the bench pad. I drilled holes on the backside and have an axle from an old rusted out grill I attach. Big zip strips keep the ladder pieces and straps in place after it’s disassembled a little.  It’s like pulling a wagon! It also has the jaws that bite the tree up top and are secured by a strap. I have a single version just like it and it’s easy to do it all by myself with very little worry. When I threw it on the back of my boat, I knew it was my favorite leaner!


----------



## bfriendly (Sunday at 12:09 PM)

This is the single version. I added the rail and put the axle through it. The two man actually pulls easier cause it is flipped over with the axle attached to the part that goes against the tree. Can’t find that pic.


----------



## Milkman (Yesterday at 6:28 AM)

Academy has the 12-16 foot tripods on sale for $179 so I bought one last week. 
I woke up this morning thinking of getting that thing assembled where I want it.  Deer season is going to be here soon.


----------

